# Forellenteich pachten



## bmt_hethske (27. März 2007)

Ich habe vor kurzem eine ehemalige Fischzuchtanlage entdeckt, die wohl seit mehr als 20 Jahren nicht mehr in Betrieb ist. Die Mönche sind jedoch alle intakt und 2 der 4 Teiche auch. Nebenan fließt eine Au von 2 Meter Breite, woher das Wasser durch ein Rohr an einer ehemaligen Aufdämmung, jetzt eine Sohlgleite, herkommt. Das Einlaufrohr ist intakt jedoch zur Zeit versperrt/etwas verstopft, daher nur sehr geringer Einlauf momentan (schätze mal 2 Liter/sekunde). Die Teiche sind 5 mal 15 Meter und 10 mal 20 Meter und man könnte den durchlauf sicher stetig bei 10 liter/sekunde halten, auch im Sommer. Die Au hat Güteklasse 1-2 und gehört der Forellenregion an. Es existiert ein natürlicher Bachforellen und Meerforellenbestand, jedoch weiter stromabwärts von den Teichen. Momentan ist in den Teichen nur 20 cam Wasser, da der Mönch komplett offen ist. Gerade wurden an der einen Seite die Bäume gefällt, daher jetzt mehr Sonneneinstrahlung. Auf der anderen Seite ist etwas Wald, daher teils schattig. Die Teiche haben eine Tiefe von 1,70-2,50, am tiefsten am Mönch. Der Bach ist schnellfließend und ist rund um das Jahr relativ kalt, bzw immer für Salmoniden geeignet Termperatur).

Welche Probleme können auftreten diese alte Anlage wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen?
Wie hoch darf die Besatzdichte sein?
Wie halte ich ungebetene Gäste fern?
Was ist ein realer Pachtpreis für diese beiden Teiche in diesem maroden Zustand? (Es gibt auch keinen Weg/Straße dorthin, Kein Strom vorhanden etc.)

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

also du hast ja nen Abenteuer vor.
ich würde keine 100€ dafür im jahr zahlen. dasteckt soviel Arbeit hinter. ne ne.
Da können soviele probleme auftreten.
Zum Beispiel können die Dämme kaputt sein. Woher weißt du ob der Mönch funktioniert? und ob die rohre verdreckt sind? vielleicht sind sie auch defekt.
das sind alles Sachen die man bedenken musss.
Wie groß das ganze ding sein sollte ist nicht gesagt worden.

Zudem müssten die teiche ausgebaggert werden. wenn du sagst, das Bäume direkt am ufer standen und eventuell 20 jahre nix gemacht wurde wird ne Menge Faulschlamm da sein. Also Erst mal komplett trocken legen über Monate und kalken.
Vorher entschlammen.
Anders gehst du risiko ein.
Da kann noch soviel Zulauf vorhanden sein, wenn du Schlamm hast ist es schlecht mit Forellen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also, meine Teichanlage ist so ähnlichen Ursprunges wie das was du da im Auge hast...
Nur war bei mir nie das Wasser über Jahre draußen!
Es könnte also sein, das der Damm ziemlich von der guten Bisamratte gelöchert ist!
Ansonsten einfach mal neue Bretter in den Mönch und aufstauen, dann siehste was los ist...
Besatzdichte würd ich nicht zu hoch ansetzen, in unserem Weiher (8m breit; 50m lang; 2,50m tief am Mönch) würde ich nie mehr als 500 Saiblinge, 250 Bachforellen und 250 Regenbogner setzen! Obwohl ich sehr viel an Kleinfisch drin habe...
Der Verpächter von mir hat aber schon professionell Fischzucht betrieben und in meinem Teich mehr als 6000!!!  Fische zur Portionsgröße gezogen! 
Das ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei.
Dadurch kommen dann auch abgefressene Flossen bei den Tieren und du mußt ständig füttern.
Ich muss bei meinen Fischen zwar auch bissl zufüttern, komme aber mit zwei Sack Futter/Jahr aus.
Zum Thema ungebetene Gäste:
Da machst du gar nix, wer rein will, der kommt auch rein!!!
Ich machs so und fahr in unregelmäßigen Abständen hin und hab auch Bekannte, die des Öfteren an meinem Teich vorbei spazieren...
Mein Teich ist aber auch keine 2 Minuten Fahrt von mir zu Haus weg! Direkt im Nachbarort!
Einen Feldweg wirds doch schon geben zu dem Teich, oder?
Sonst wäre es ja vor 20 Jahren nicht möglich gewesen Besatz dort hinzukriegen oder ausgewachsene Fische abzutransportieren...
Also ich zahle für meinen Teich 30Euronen im Monat.
Besitze aber Vorkaufsrecht, das heißt, sollte die Anlage mal irgendwann verkauft werden, dann ist sie mein!!!:q

Dein Vorhaben hört sich aber auf jeden Fall gut an!
Ein eigener Teich ist schon was megagoiles...:vik:

Ich hoffe, ich hab dir bissl helfen können!

Greez Dirk


----------



## porscher (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich finde dein vorhaben klasse.lass dir die idee nicht von solchen miesepetern wie "Leif" verderben.klar ist es risiko und es muss viel dran gearbeitet werden.aber ohne fleiß halt kein preis.wenn ich das schon immer höre: es könnte das nicht klappen... und dies muß man bedenken und und und...

hol nen guten preis raus und an die arbeit!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



porscher schrieb:


> Ich finde dein vorhaben klasse.lass dir die idee nicht von solchen miesepetern wie "Leif" verderben.klar ist es risiko und es muss viel dran gearbeitet werden.aber ohne fleiß halt kein preis.wenn ich das schon immer höre: es könnte das nicht klappen... und dies muß man bedenken und und und...
> 
> hol nen guten preis raus und an die arbeit!!!



|good:

Ganz genau so isses!!!
Ran an die Buletten, wenn's vor Jahren schon funktioniert hat, dann klappt das auch wieder...

Und ein Hunni pro Jahr soll ja wohl ein Witz sein!
Dann macht der gute Mann die Anlage in Ordnung und kurz drauf besinnt der Verpächter sich und will die Anlage zurück!!!
Laß den Bauern, oder wem auch immer die Anlagen jetzt ist, einen Vorschlag machen! Nur mehr als 40 Eus/ Monat würd ich mir gut überlegen und erst mal alles oben genannte abchecken...
Mach vielleicht mal paar Pics!


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



porscher schrieb:


> Ich finde dein vorhaben klasse.lass dir die idee nicht von solchen miesepetern wie "Leif" verderben.klar ist es risiko und es muss viel dran gearbeitet werden.aber ohne fleiß halt kein preis.wenn ich das schon immer höre: es könnte das nicht klappen... und dies muß man bedenken und und und...
> 
> hol nen guten preis raus und an die arbeit!!!





Hallo,
ich bin ein miesepeter?
Wieviele Weiher besitzt du denn?
Ich weiß wovon ich rede...also bitte.
Wenn er fragt was er bedenken muss, kann ich ihm ja wohl antworten.
hast du überhaupt einen eigenen teich und weißt wovon du schreibst?


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Ganz genau so isses!!!
> Ran an die Buletten, wenn's vor Jahren schon funktioniert hat, dann klappt das auch wieder...
> ...




Wenn du mein lieber freund Ahnung hättest, bnekommt der vberpächter die Anlage gar nicht so schnell zurück.
Man sollte schone die Fischreigesetzte für Pachtverträge kennen. und welche die Kündigungsgründe sind.
Knapp 500 € im jahr und nen riesen Arbeitsaufwund plus Hammerunkosten, die locker im vierstelligen bereich liegen können. Super vorschlag von dir.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@Leif,

na ja, ein positiver Zuspruch war dein Beitrag ja nicht gerade, oder???
Ich fand den auch echt miesmachend!
Und außerdem,oh du großer Fischmeister und mordsmäßig viele Teiche Besitzer wer sagt dir, dass ich dein Freund bin???
Ach so, großer Meister, wo hab ich einen riesen Arbeitsaufwand vorgeschlagen?
Außer neue Bretter reinzumachen und dann aufstauen, hab ich gar nix gesagt...
Wenn bissl Schlamm am Boden eines Teiches ist, dann macht das den Forellen gar nix, wieder ein Punkt, den du als Fischguru eigentlich wissen müßtest!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Und noch was, Leif!
Es gibt keine Fischereigesetze für Pachtverträge...


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Und noch was, Leif!
> Es gibt keine Fischereigesetze für Pachtverträge...



Na dann fangen wir mal klein an, damit du auch folgen kannst.

ich habe auf der schnelle nur das für Bayern. Gibt es aber für jedes  Bundesland.

Guckst du hier...und schön lesen

Wenn du manche sachen nicht erfüllst.

Sonst wird die Verwaltungsbehörde nicht die pacht anerkennen.


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> @Leif,
> 
> na ja, ein positiver Zuspruch war dein Beitrag ja nicht gerade, oder???
> Ich fand den auch echt miesmachend!
> ...



Du bist ein bisschen Voreilig.
Wir wissen beide kaum was vom gewässer.
ich gehe allerdings aus das nach zwanzig jahren laubeinfall doch schon ein übler Schlamm da ist. es muss nicht viel sein. Aber es ist kein guter.
Wird faulschlamm sein.

Und der belastet das wasser ob du es einsehen willst oder nicht.
Der mögliche Pächter ist knapp 20 Jahre alt und die meisten in dem Alter haben keinen riesen Berg von Geld. Also sollte man ihn zumindest darüber aufklären.Oder?
Das kann teuer werden. Eigentlich ist sowas Verpächtersache. Aber wenn so lange nichts gemacht wurde wird er auch jetzt nichts tun.

Aber ich finde 500€ total übertrieben. Selbst wenn da kaum teiche in der Ecke sein sollten, ist es viel zu teuer.
Also erst nachdenken dann schreiben...und wenn nicht sicher bist gibt es google.


----------



## D-Info (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Heiko, 
ob Dein Vorhaben empfehlenswet ist, hängt natürlich sehr von der Pacht ab. Leif hat in Bezug auf die Pachtdauer recht (Ich glaube es sind in NRW mind. 12 Jahre vorgeschrieben). Man kann Dir also eine restaurierte Teichanlage nicht "mal eben" wieder wegnehmen. 
Ich würde, wenn die Pacht erschwinglich ist, zuschlagen. 
Ob Desinfektionskalken notwendig ist, Deine Teiche also sogenannte Problemteiche sind, geht aus Deinem Posting nicht hervor und ich denke, das kannst Du auch nicht wissen. (Hier würden allerdings Arbeit und Kosten entstehen, und weil man das erst im Herbst machen soll (wegen der Kälte) würde das Ziel in weite Ferne rücken). Eine Entschlammung sollte bei der Größe recht schnell erledigt sein. 
Generell müsste man den Zustand mal genauer beschreiben. 
Ich verstehe nicht, warum so ein Posting die Gemüter so erhitzt. 
Welche Probleme können auftreten war die Frage oder?
Leif hat doch die Anfrage korrekt beantwortet. (O.K., er hat ein bisschen schwarzgemalt). 
Es gibt eben Leute, die wollen einen Teich in erster Linie NUTZEN. Andere wollen einen Teich in erster Linie BEWIRTSCHAFTEN und PFLEGEN und Erfolge sehen. 
Die Ersteren wollen also möglicht überhaupt keine Arbeit investieren. Das muss gestattet sein. 
Ich gehöre zu denen, denen die Arbeit am Teich Spass macht und ich lasse mich auch von größeren Vorhaben nicht abschrecken. 
Ich bin jedenfalls enorm froh, eine EIGENE Teichanlage zu haben und das wirst Du auch sein, wenn die Arbeit getan ist. 

CU, 
D-Info


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Yo, ist Ok! In Bayern wird alles sehr sehr genau genommen mit dem Gesetz!!!
Wir haben unseren Pachtvertrag zusammen mit dem Verpächter ausgearbeitet, bei der unteren Wasserbehörde eingereicht, die ham uns nen Stempel drunter gesetzt, dass es beglaubigt ist (hat 15 Eus gekostet) und fertig war der Lack...
Klappt seit sechs Jahren reibungslos!


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo, ist Ok! In Bayern wird alles sehr sehr genau genommen mit dem Gesetz!!!
> Wir haben unseren Pachtvertrag zusammen mit dem Verpächter ausgearbeitet, bei der unteren Wasserbehörde eingereicht, die ham uns nen Stempel drunter gesetzt, dass es beglaubigt ist (hat 15 Eus gekostet) und fertig war der Lack...
> Klappt seit sechs Jahren reibungslos!



Ist jetzt keine drohung oder ne blöde Anmache meinerseits.
Selbst wenn das Amt es bestätigt hat, ist ein Pachtvertrag ungültig wenn einer es bemängelt. sagen wir herr X geht und sagt....Dirk hat einen ungültigen pachtvertrag...bums hängt es schon....


Die Ämter sind keine götter.
Zum beispiel ist man in vielen bundesländern dazu verpflichtet in die teichgenossenschaft einzutreten und und und....und die haben das im Land dann so geregelt....kassieren ja auch ne Menge dafür...


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



D-Info schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> ob Dein Vorhaben empfehlenswet ist, hängt natürlich sehr von der Pacht ab. Leif hat in Bezug auf die Pachtdauer recht (Ich glaube es sind in NRW mind. 12 Jahre vorgeschrieben). Man kann Dir also eine restaurierte Teichanlage nicht "mal eben" wieder wegnehmen.
> Ich würde, wenn die Pacht erschwinglich ist, zuschlagen.
> Ob Desinfektionskalken notwendig ist, Deine Teiche also sogenannte Problemteiche sind, geht aus Deinem Posting nicht hervor und ich denke, das kannst Du auch nicht wissen. (Hier würden allerdings Arbeit und Kosten entstehen, und weil man das erst im Herbst machen soll (wegen der Kälte) würde das Ziel in weite Ferne rücken). Eine Entschlammung sollte bei der Größe recht schnell erledigt sein.
> ...



Super Beitrag von dir.

vielleicht habe ich es schwarzgemalt. Mag sein, war keine Absicht. Aber schönredner kann ich auch net leiden.

Nen teich fertig zu bbekommen plus Fischbesatz kann tief in den geldbeutel gehen.
Wenn man also diese vorgeschlagenen 480€ nimmt und dann noch fischbesatz reinkommen soll wird es teuer.
Da ist noch kein material oder so bezahlt.
Und da der Teich wohl zum angeln genommen werden soll, müssen die fische fangfähig sein.


Also teuer...
Ist mies, aber wahr.
Ne eigene Anlage ist nen traum. Und das wollen viele haben.
Aber da steckt ne Menge Arbeit hinter.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Wie soll das denn möglich sein, dass jemand den Pachtvertrag für ungültig erklärt...
Der ist ja zwischen mir und dem Besitzer(jetzt schon 50 Jahre in dessen Besitz) geschlossen. Da kann mich doch keiner zwingen irgendwo in ne Genossenschaft einzutreten!
Bei was für Sanktionen denn???

Na ja, ich werd mich demnächst mal schlau machen...
Das muss ja irgend ein Sachbearbeiter auf der Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung ganz genau wissen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung sehr genau, wieviel Knochenarbeit so ne Anlage ist|uhoh:,
Schönreden will ich hier bestimmt nix!!!
Aber, dass du für 8,30 im Monat ne Anlage pachten kannst, an einem guten Forellenbach als Zulauf, das grenzt dann an ein Wunder!!!
Ich hab ja auch net gesagt, dass es genau 480 Tacken sind, die Anlage zu pachten!
Nur, dass ich bis zu der Summe mithalten würde!!!
Und mit dem Fischbesatz kann er ja erst mal klein anfangen...
200 Bachforellensetzlinge kosten wirklich nicht die Welt.
Zusätzlich noch Weißfische rein, da kostet der Zentner doch auch kaum was, hier zumindest!
Und dann wachsen lassen und erst mal ein paar Jahre Teichpflege machen, wie du ja bestimmt weißt fällt immer was an! 
Und ich liebe auch die Arbeit an meinem Weiher, das Angeln ist fast schon in den Hintergrund getreten...


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung sehr genau, wieviel Knochenarbeit so ne Anlage ist|uhoh:,
> Schönreden will ich hier bestimmt nix!!!
> Aber, dass du für 8,30 im Monat ne Anlage pachten kannst, an einem guten Forellenbach als Zulauf, das grenzt dann an ein Wunder!!!
> Ich hab ja auch net gesagt, dass es genau 480 Tacken sind, die Anlage zu pachten!
> ...



Hallo,

ich selber habe Hammeranlagen für knapp 150€ im jahr.
Sicher gibt es auch welche die mich mehrere hundert kosten.
Aber nur als Beispiel.

Du musst doch davon ausgehen, das er den Teich zum angeln will, wie 80% der leute hier.
Kohle reinstecken und jahrelang warten ist nix tolles.
Jetzt redest du auch schon von Bachforellensetzlingen. Warum nicht refos? Sind einfacher zu halten.
Und billiger.


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Nun nochmal ein paar Infos:
Die beiden Teiche standen jahrelang leer, sind also auch in den letzen Wintern (bsia uf diesen nehm ich an) komplett durchgefroren. Der Bach fließ in einer Entfernung von 3-5 Metern an den Teichen vorbei. So wie ich das sehe, sind die Teiche nicht besonders schlammig, jedoch ist etwas Schlamm vorhanden, allein durch den Laubeinfall im Herbst. Ich würde die Teiche zur Forellenmast nutzen wollen, sprich Setzlinge in 12-15 cm oder ähnlich kaufen und bis zur Portionsgröße von 500-800g mästen. Ich habe schon erfahrung, jedoch mit einem weitaus kleinerem Teich und nur 30-50 Forellen. Habe auch noch nen Karpfenteich/Angelteich von 10 mal 20 Meter, jedoch ohne Zu und Ablauf gepachtet, jedoch hier nur Karpfen, Schleien und Aale besetzt. Also total naiv bin ich nicht, was dieses Thema angeht und ich kenn mich auch ein Bisschen in der Fischzucht aus. Die Temperatur ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Ein Problem könnte jedoch Algenbildung durch die nun vermehrte Sonneneinstrahlung sein. Ich habe vor Ort keinen Strom, kann also keine Wasserbelüfter oder Ringverdichter etc. einsetzen. Der Teich ist über das angrenzende Feld zu erreichen, ansonsten aber nicht, kein besfestigter Weg (Der wurde "untergepflügt"). Jedoch könnte man mit Traktor oder Geländewagen ohne Probleme dahin und mein Bruder fährt nen Geländewagen... Hab schon oft Besatzfische bei Fischzucht Reese geholt, denke aber dass evtl. Forellen aus Dänemark eine Alternative wären und zudem günstiger. Zu den Kosten: Auch wenn ich erst 20 bin, bin ich keiner von diesen Kindern, die sich am liebsten hinterm Haus in ihrem Gartenteich Monsterforellen züchten würden. Ich hab ne Arbeit und auch mein geregeltes Einkommen, hab eigenes Auto, also alles kein Problem. Jedoch würde ich aufgrund des Zustandes kaum mehr als 500 Euro im Jahr, eher weniger, ausgeben wollen. Zudem bin ich momentan nicht sicher, inwiefern ich für mein Vorhaben die Au aufstauen darf, denn ich denke dass das wegen der dann mangelnden Durchgängigkeit des Baches, nicht erlaubt wird, da sonst die Wanderfische keine freie Passage haben. Also muss der Zufluss der durch die Sohlgleite ensteht, genügen. Wie viel das ist, aknn man erst bei Niedrigwasser und "freien" Rohre, sehen. Zudem muss der Damm auf einer Seite etwas verstärkt werden. war von Bäumen bewachsen, die nun gefällt wurden. Die Wurzeln bleiben zurück, welche Auswirkungen hat das auf die Statik/Stabilität des Dammes? Jetzt, oder n 5 Jahren?

Ist es überhaupt möglich eine solche Anlage vor Schwarzanglern geheim zu halten? Die Anlage liegt wirklich so, dass man sie von nirgends, von keiner Straße und keinem Haus sehen kann. Selbst ich kannte sie bis gestern nicht....


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn möglich sein, dass jemand den Pachtvertrag für ungültig erklärt...
> Der ist ja zwischen mir und dem Besitzer(jetzt schon 50 Jahre in dessen Besitz) geschlossen. Da kann mich doch keiner zwingen irgendwo in ne Genossenschaft einzutreten!
> Bei was für Sanktionen denn???
> 
> ...



Hier hast du schon mal was zum lesen!


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Nun nochmal ein paar Infos:
> Die beiden Teiche standen jahrelang leer, sind also auch in den letzen Wintern (bsia uf diesen nehm ich an) komplett durchgefroren. Der Bach fließ in einer Entfernung von 3-5 Metern an den Teichen vorbei. So wie ich das sehe, sind die Teiche nicht besonders schlammig, jedoch ist etwas Schlamm vorhanden, allein durch den Laubeinfall im Herbst. Ich würde die Teiche zur Forellenmast nutzen wollen, sprich Setzlinge in 12-15 cm oder ähnlich kaufen und bis zur Portionsgröße von 500-800g mästen. Ich habe schon erfahrung, jedoch mit einem weitaus kleinerem Teich und nur 30-50 Forellen. Habe auch noch nen Karpfenteich/Angelteich von 10 mal 20 Meter, jedoch ohne Zu und Ablauf gepachtet, jedoch hier nur Karpfen, Schleien und Aale besetzt. Also total naiv bin ich nicht, was dieses Thema angeht und ich kenn mich auch ein Bisschen in der Fischzucht aus. Die Temperatur ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Ein Problem könnte jedoch Algenbildung durch die nun vermehrte Sonneneinstrahlung sein. Ich habe vor Ort keinen Strom, kann also keine Wasserbelüfter oder Ringverdichter etc. einsetzen. Der Teich ist über das angrenzende Feld zu erreichen, ansonsten aber nicht, kein besfestigter Weg (Der wurde "untergepflügt"). Jedoch könnte man mit Traktor oder Geländewagen ohne Probleme dahin und mein Bruder fährt nen Geländewagen... Hab schon oft Besatzfische bei Fischzucht Reese geholt, denke aber dass evtl. Forellen aus Dänemark eine Alternative wären und zudem günstiger. Zu den Kosten: Auch wenn ich erst 20 bin, bin ich keiner von diesen Kindern, die sich am liebsten hinterm Haus in ihrem Gartenteich Monsterforellen züchten würden. Ich hab ne Arbeit und auch mein geregeltes Einkommen, hab eigenes Auto, also alles kein Problem. Jedoch würde ich aufgrund des Zustandes kaum mehr als 500 Euro im Jahr, eher weniger, ausgeben wollen. Zudem bin ich momentan nicht sicher, inwiefern ich für mein Vorhaben die Au aufstauen darf, denn ich denke dass das wegen der dann mangelnden Durchgängigkeit des Baches, nicht erlaubt wird, da sonst die Wanderfische keine freie Passage haben. Also muss der Zufluss der durch die Sohlgleite ensteht, genügen. Wie viel das ist, aknn man erst bei Niedrigwasser und "freien" Rohre, sehen. Zudem muss der Damm auf einer Seite etwas verstärkt werden. war von Bäumen bewachsen, die nun gefällt wurden. Die Wurzeln bleiben zurück, welche Auswirkungen hat das auf die Statik/Stabilität des Dammes? Jetzt, oder n 5 Jahren?
> 
> Ist es überhaupt möglich eine solche Anlage vor Schwarzanglern geheim zu halten? Die Anlage liegt wirklich so, dass man sie von nirgends, von keiner Straße und keinem Haus sehen kann. Selbst ich kannte sie bis gestern nicht....



Hallo,

wie sieht es mit Hochwasserschutz aus?
Bei drei metern ist ja schon eine ordentliche Gefahr da.
Schwarzangler fern zu halten, ist immer schwierig.
Was beszahlst du den für den karpfenteich?
davon kannst du dir dann ja ausrechnen wieviel mehr dir die Anlage Wert ist.


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja, bei dem Karpfenteich bezahl ich nur sehr wenig, halten den dafür sauber und der Besitzer kriegt einmal im jahr ne Kiste Fernet Branca.... Hochwasser könnte ein Problem sein, aber nur durch die evtl maroden Dämme. Ansonsten ist der Höhenunterschied zwischen Bach und Teich schon ausreichend. sind zum Teil auch mehr als 3 Meter bis zum Bach, eher  5-6 im Schnitt.


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi 

Habe vergessen ob du Bisamrattenschäden hast.
Also wie gesagt, ich würde den teich kalken.....dannn hast du Ruhe.

Woher kommt der Wasserstand von 20cmß
Wenn die ganze zeit alles trocken gewesen ist?


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Laut der Aussage des Försters, war er die letzten Jahre trocken, der Wasserstand von 20cm ist erst seit kurzem vorhanden, da am Einlauf eine Betonplatte kaputt gegangen ist, die vorher das Wasser draussen gelassen hat. Hab keine Bisamlöcher gesehen, muss ich mir aber nochmal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Und noch was, Leif!
> Es gibt keine Fischereigesetze für Pachtverträge...



Hallo,

ich hoffe das du das nächste Mal dich etwas zurück nimmst mit deinen Aussagen. Ist halt doof, wenn man einen schlecht redet und man merken muss, das man doch unrecht hat.



@bmt_hethske:


denk immer daran, du hast einen riesen Vorteil.
Das gewässer ist schon ewig nicht mehr verpachtet worden.
Das heißt, du hast keine Mitbewerber.
Du kannst so ne Anlage echt für 100€ bekommen. Argumentiere einfach, das soviel daran zu machen ist und du es machen würdest.
Wenn ihr einen richtigen pachtvertrag abschließen solltet, biete ihm an, das der Mehrwert der durch dich entstanden ist ab Pachtende wegfällt.
Dann wird es schon mit dem Geld klappen. Wenn er so lange nichts am teich verdient hat, ist er über nen Hunni froh.


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. März 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich werde am Wochenende mal mit dem Bauern reden, glaube sogar dass ist ein  Gutsbesitzer. Inwiefern sind Aufstemmrechte von vor 40 Jahren noch heute gültig und wie schwierig ist es ein solches Aufstemm bzw. Wasserentnahmerecht zu bekommen?

Wie teuer ist es einen Bagger zum entfernen des Schlammes zu bekommen bzw wo kann man den mieten? Ein Minibagger reicht da ja nicht mehr aus, muss ja auch einer mit Ketten sein etc. 

Ist es aufrgrund der Faunenverfälschung ratsam Saiblinge oder Regenbogner zu halten?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also ich hab gestern mit dem Besitzer gesprochen, er willigt ein, dass ich die Teiche pachte.Über den Preis verhandeln wir nächste Woche. Ich habe den gestrigen Tag und heute Vormittag damit verbracht verschiedene Dinge an den beiden Teichen zu überprüfen und abzumessen.
Es besteht kein direktes Wasserentnahmerecht und die Teiche stehen definitiv seit Jahrzehnten leer. Der Einlauf war mit Steinen blockiert, der ist jetzt wieder frei und ich habe den Bach ca. 20 cm weiter aufgestaut, um etwas Druck in das Zulaufrohr zu bekommen. Der Zulauf liegt etwa 80 Meter vom ersten Teich und ist in Rohren unter der Erdoberfläche verlegt. Ca. in der Mitte befindet sich ein kleiner Schacht, dort lagen auch Steine drin, hab ich aber auch entfernt. Nun ist aber irgendwo eine Verstopfung und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die ca. 3-4 Meter hinterm Einlaufmönch an der Aufstemmung des Baches ist (Hab da etwas rumgestochert). Diese Verstopfung besteht soweit ich das beurteilen kann nur aus Schlamm/Lehm etc.
Momentan fließen etwa 2-3 Liter / Sekunde in die Teiche, man könnte das aber durch das Entfernen der Verstopfung auf 10-20 Liter bringen. Wie aber löse ich diese Verstopfung?

Den 2ten Teich werde ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr nutzen können, weil die ganzen Bäume die gefällt wurden wohl kaum noch alle dieses Jahr da raus kommen werden. 
In beiden Teichen befinden sich ca. 40 cm Schlamm, dann folgt ein sehr feines Gitter,was im ganzen Teich verlegt worden ist. Unter dem Gitter ist fester Boden. Dieser Schlamm muss entfernt werden und das mit einem Bagger. Minibagger scheiden aus, es muss ein großer Rad oder Kettenbagger sein. Wo bekommt man so einen günstig? Bzw. wie teuer wird sowas?

Die Maße der Teiche sind: 30 x 4-5m u. 40 x 8-12m

Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr nur den kleineren Teich fertig machen können, denn die Zeit drängt ja jetzt auch etwas. Wollte über Ostern den Teich ausbaggern und den soweit ferig machen. Kann leider mit nem Kettenbagger auch nicht über die Koppel und von daher muss es ein Radbagger sein. 

Hab heute Besuch von ner kleinen Bachforelle und nem Hecht bekommen, die plötzlich in dem nur 20 cm tiefem Wasser in Teich 2 schwammen....

Also das wichtigste Momentan ist das Entfernen der Verstopfung und der Schlamm.

Achja, weiss jemand wo ich günstig Bohlen und Gitter für die Mönche herbekomme? Brauche für 5 Mönche.

Und gibt es es Solar-Wasserbelüfter, ähnlich den von Linn? Aber gehe davon aus, dass das zu teuer würde...

Jetzt zu den Bildern:

Das erste zeigt die Aufstemmung des Baches und den ersten Mönch (der Einlauf)
Bild 2 den kleinen Teich
Bild 3 zeigt den großen Teich voller Bäume


----------



## Trader1667 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Wie aber löse ich diese Verstopfung?



Kleiner Tip frag bei Deiner örtlichen Feuerwehr nach. Die können Dir das Rohr bzw. den Zulauf wieder frei pusten. Sie sollten eigentlich eine Spühlmaus haben. Diese Spühlmaus arbeitet sich mit Druck durch das Rohr selber vor und pustet wirklich alles frei. Das wäre natürlich eine kostengünstige alternative.....Nungut ne Kiste Bier solltest Du schon hinstellen. Ich bin mir aber sich das sie es machen......


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich war vorhin nochmal dort und anscheinend hat sich ein Teil der Verstopfung von selbst frei gespült, wenn aber in den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr passiert, dann muss wohl die Feuerwehr anrücken...

Ich werde diese Woche auf jeden Fall anfangen den Schlamm zu entfernen. Auch wenn das dann viel länger dauert, werde ich das erstmal per Hand mit Schaufel und Schubkarre machen. Mal sehen wie viel man da an nem Tag schafft. Ein Bagger kostet immerhin mindestens 400 Euro für nen Tag. 

Aber der Zulauf ist jetzt auf jeden Fall ungefähr 6-7 Liter /Sekunde. Da kann man sicher schon ein paar Forellen halten. Interessant ist auch der Rückstau, der an der Bachaufdämmung entstanden ist. Dort könnte man sicher ein paar Bachforellen einsetzen. Einige würden zwar abwandern, aber ein paar wenige würden sicher da bleiben und zum Angeln ist das einfach traumhaft, zudem man da schön mit der Fliegenrute ran kann.

Teich 2 zu entschlammen halte ich mittlerweile für fast unmöglich. Evtl. bekommt man etwas Schlamm durch den Mönch raus, aber ohne Bagger, keine Chance. Inwiefern macht der Schlamm das Halten von Forellen unmöglich? Das Wasser ist ja frisch und auch mit genügend Sauerstoff. Den 2ten Teich könnte man ja als Angelteich, also weitaus extensiver nutzen und eine viel kleinere Besatzmenge wählen, etwa 50 Forellen á 30 cm. 

Oder meint ihr es macht mehr Sinn einen Karpfenteich aus dem Großen zu machen?

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Trader1667 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hier nochmal ein Tip frag die Bauern ob sie das mit dem Ausbaggern für dich machen können. Momentan ist kein großer Ernteaufwand und die Bauern haben  eigentlich  Zeit........
Sorry komme vom Dorf und habe ähnliche Aktionen schon selber mitgemacht....Du kannst ne Menge sparen


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Glaube aber dass der Bauer keinen Bagger hat, aber ich werde am nächsten Wochenende mal nachfragen, bis dahin wollte er auch nen Preis für die Pacht herausgefunden haben.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

also mein verein hat auch 3 teiche zur zucht gepacht, auch uuuuuuralt, waren allerdings alle noch in takt. wir haben 100€ im jahr gezahlt, außerdem war es ne tolle sache dort mal richtig aufzuräumen  und vieles zu erneiern !
UND in solchen anlagen verstecken sich oft tolle fische! in unserm teich hat sich sogar eine 57er bachforelle verteckt!
vlg


----------



## Trader1667 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Glaube aber dass der Bauer keinen Bagger hat,



Das glaube ich auch nicht|kopfkrat aber einen Trecker :mund dafür hat er bestimmt einen Frontlader, was einer Baggerschaufel gleichkommt


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also ich bezweifle, dass der Bauer da mit nem Trecker reinfährt, da würde sich ziemlich jedes Fahrzeug ohne Ketten festfahren. Aber ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall fragen, vielleichtg kennt er ja auch noch ne andere Möglichkeit. Evtl lässt sich auch ne große Menge Schlamm rausspülen. Will den Teich in 2,5 Wochen soweit in Ordnung haben und Besatzforellen holen (denke mal bei Reese). Dachte da an folgende Größenordnung:
200 Regenbogenforellen 15-18cm
50 Saiblinge 20-24cm
100 Bachforellen 15-18cm

und nochmal 50 Bachforellen 10-12cm für die Au.
Zudem evt. fangfähige RBF für Teich 2.

Meint ihr, dass ein Pendelfutterautomat (Linn oder Ähnliche Marke) bei der "geringen" Besatzdichte überhaupt einen Erfolg hätte? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Automaten gemacht?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Halloo,

ist zwar ne menge Arbeit, was du vor die hast, aber nur gut.
Ich würde noch nicht soviel planen, wenn ich die Pachtsumme nicht kenne.
Habe schon böse Überraschungen bekommen.
Vorab was zu den Pendelfutterautomaten.
Wenn einer hinkommt, ist er weg.
Auf die Dinger sind die scharf wie Geier.
Werden also gerne geklaut.
Die Bäume sollten eigentlich schnell rauszuholen sein.
Bulldog oder irgenwas anderes mit kette dran und rus.
Dein zufluss pumpt ja eigentlich sehr stark.
Bei Fließgewässern besetzen ist das schon wieder ne andere sache.
Die müssen nen gesonderten pachtvertrag haben.
das sind keie geschlossenen Gewässer.

Hast dun mal den PH-Wert gemessenß
Deer würde mich mal intressieren.
Schlamm beinträchtigt die Forellen schon.
Wenn du nen größeren teil rausholen kannst mach es lieber jetzt.
Man schiebt es sonst nur superlange raus.
Nochmal was zu dem futter.
ich habe in meinen teichen teilweise für ein Überchussangebot an futterfischen gesorgt.
hau dir laichfähige Rotaugen, Moderlischen oder sowas mitrein.
Die forellen fressen sie und sind wilde Nahrung gewohnt.
Sind dann auch zum angeln intressanter, da sie nicht auf alles beissen, was die Oberfläche durchbricht.


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Die Frage bezog sich aber auch darauf, ob die Forellen "checken" wie die Pendelfütterer funktionieren. Und das auch bei einer sehr geringen Besatzdichte (300 Forellen auf 150m²).


----------



## Leif (3. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Die Frage bezog sich aber auch darauf, ob die Forellen "checken" wie die Pendelfütterer funktionieren. Und das auch bei einer sehr geringen Besatzdichte (300 Forellen auf 150m²).



Normalerweise schnallen es die forellen schon.
Sind ja auch zwei Forellen auf einem qm.
Du kannst ja den Automaten aufstellen und futter an die stelle werfen. Irgendeine stösst schon an das futter. und die kappieren es dann.


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So, heute haben wir zu zweit einen großen Teil der Äste entfernt und vom Teich weggeschafft. Außerdem hab ich den Teich komplett abgelassen. So werde ich einen großen Teil des Schlammes durch den Mönch los. Dieser Sammelt sich dann in Teich 2, der dann irgendwann ausgebaggert werden kann. Morgen kommen dann die dickeren Äste dran, dann wird denen mit der Motorsäge eingeheizt. 
Habe mich mal näher über den Bach informiert. Der hat eine Abflussspende von 1,2 bis 9,6 l/s x km² und dabei einen Mittelwert von 3,7. Der PH-wert liegt bei  7,8 und der Sauerstoffwert wurde ständig oberhalb von 9 mg/l gemessen, wobei er momentan jedoch weitaus höher sein dürfte. Der Durchfluss des Baches auf Höhe der Teiche ist ca. 170 l/sekunde. Leitfähigkeit (bei 20 grad) liegt bei 620.

Morgen gehts dann weiter und ich hoffe dass ich dann schon nen großen Teil des Schlammes raus bekomme. Außerdem muss ich die Äste noch auf nen Haufen werfen und nochmal nach der Verstopfung gucken (ein bisschen ist da wohl noch drin)...


----------



## hannes (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi bmt_hethske,

habe deine Postings mit Interesse gelesen. 

#6 das du dich nicht hast aus dem Konzept bringen lassen und die Sache in Angriff genommen hast. Eine solche Chance bekommt mann normal nur einmal im Leben.

Also von wegen..die jungen Leute von Heute..... #r 

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Glück beim Umsetzen all deiner Vorhaben.


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> So, heute haben wir zu zweit einen großen Teil der Äste entfernt und vom Teich weggeschafft. Außerdem hab ich den Teich komplett abgelassen. So werde ich einen großen Teil des Schlammes durch den Mönch los. Dieser Sammelt sich dann in Teich 2, der dann irgendwann ausgebaggert werden kann. Morgen kommen dann die dickeren Äste dran, dann wird denen mit der Motorsäge eingeheizt.
> Habe mich mal näher über den Bach informiert. Der hat eine Abflussspende von 1,2 bis 9,6 l/s x km² und dabei einen Mittelwert von 3,7. Der PH-wert liegt bei  7,8 und der Sauerstoffwert wurde ständig oberhalb von 9 mg/l gemessen, wobei er momentan jedoch weitaus höher sein dürfte. Der Durchfluss des Baches auf Höhe der Teiche ist ca. 170 l/sekunde. Leitfähigkeit (bei 20 grad) liegt bei 620.
> 
> Morgen gehts dann weiter und ich hoffe dass ich dann schon nen großen Teil des Schlammes raus bekomme. Außerdem muss ich die Äste noch auf nen Haufen werfen und nochmal nach der Verstopfung gucken (ein bisschen ist da wohl noch drin)...




hi du.

Hört sich ja alles super an. mach mal bitte nen fot von dem wassereinlauf.
170 liter die Sekunde ist meines erachtens sehr viel. das wäre ja ein reines Strömungsbecken.
Das wären pro Minute 10200 Liter die Minute.und in einer Stunde 612000 Liter .


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

170 Liter/sekunde hat der Bach, die Teiche haben max 25 liter/sekunde, aber momentan aufgrund einer Verstopfung nur ca. 10 Liter/sekunde, was aber auch schon für mein Vorhaben reichen sollte. Die Faustregel besagt ja dass man 75 kg Forellen auf 1 Liter/Sekunde halten kann. Den ganzen Bach kann ich ja nun leider nicht durch meine Teiche leiten, dann wären das ja bessere Bedingungen als in einem Fließkanal.
Ich mache morgen mal neue Bilder und berichte dann mal von meinen Problemen (Wäre ja mal zu schön, wenn keine auftreten würden...).

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi du.

habe das auch ein bisschen falsch gelesen gehabt.
Hatte mich halt total gewundert.Die Fausregel sagt nicht viel aus.
ich habe ein becken mit Hat sich das mit dem pachtpreis wenigstens geregelt?150 Liter die Minute und da passt keine Tonne an Fischen rein.


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du.
> 
> habe das auch ein bisschen falsch gelesen gehabt.
> Hatte mich halt total gewundert.Die Fausregel sagt nicht viel aus.
> ich habe ein becken mit Hat sich das mit dem pachtpreis wenigstens geregelt?150 Liter die Minute und da passt keine Tonne *(NEIN)*an Fischen rein.


 

Das ist gut !!!!!! Sag mal Leif........hast du noch andere Hobbys ?????#h 

Ich Lach mich Tot !!!!:vik: :vik: Das Nein ist von mir...#h


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Was soll ich denn noch für Hobbys haben?

Der Text ist komischerweise irgendwir durheinander gewürfelt worden...


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn noch für Hobbys haben?
> 
> Der Text ist komischerweise irgendwir durheinander gewürfelt worden...


 

Poker !!!!!!

Oder Mau Mau mit der Freundin......;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Aber ich sage mal das du Klasse bist !!!!! Deine Postes und alles andere.....:vik: 

Mann liest dich ja immer wieder.........#h


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Reisender schrieb:


> Poker !!!!!!
> 
> Oder Mau Mau mit der Freundin......;+ ;+ ;+ ;+
> 
> ...



Hi du.

Krass ist nur das ich pro tag zwanzig Nachrichten bekomme, weil irgendjemand was zu teichen will.
Macht mir nix. kann mich jeder ruhig fragen.


Sonntag muss ich zu den teichen.Will mal wissen, was die großforellen machen. Sind einige drin von über 5kg.
Da muss ich mal mit der leichten Spinnrute anrücken.


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So waren heute 6 Stunden zu zweit am Teich und haben die Äste entfernt und gesägt. Außerdem hab ich nen Teil des Schlammes rausgespült, aber nur von einer Fläche von 20 m². Werde morgen zum Gutsbesitzer und mit ihm über den Pachtpreis reden. Hoffe Mal, dass er den wenigstens das erste Jahr für wenig Geld abgeben wird, weil halt sehr viel dran gemacht werden muss und das ganze Vorhaben ja noch unsicher ist, denn man weiss ja nicht, welche Probleme mit der Anlage oder mit dem Wasser auftreten könnten.
Morgen gehts wieder hin und dann hoffe ich mit den Ästen und Bäumen fertig zu werden und noch nen Teil des Schlammes zu entfernen. 

Werde dann wieder berichten

Bis dann
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich drücke dir mal beide Daumen, das es passen wird.
Halt den Preis echt tief, denk dran was du investieren musst.


----------



## bmt_hethske (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also heute mit dem Herren geredet. 50 Euro für das erste Jahr und dann wahrscheinlich mehr. Leider kann ich erst den 2ten Teich im nächsten Jahr nutzen oder ich muss alle Bäume selbst rausziehen. Der erste Teich ist jetzt Baumfrei, jetzt noch der Schlamm und fertig....

Gruß Heiko


----------



## hannes (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Na, da gratuliere ich aber mal ganz kräftig #6


----------



## @dr! (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Hännes schrieb:


> Na, da gratuliere ich aber mal ganz kräftig #6



ich auch! |supergri


----------



## Popeye (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Jo gratuliere auch. #6


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Leute,
Waren heute den ganzen Tag zu zweit am Teich und sind jetzt mit den Ästen und Bäumen fertig. Jetzt kommt der Schlamm dran und das ist gar nicht mal so einfach.Ich muss zugeben,ich hab mir das einfacher vorgestellt. Es sind noch etwa 50-70 m³ Schlamm im Teich,etwa 30 sind schon raus. Ich rechne mit 4-5 Arbeitstagen, bis der Teich ohne Schlamm ist. Der Zulauf ist stetig bei etwa 10 Liter/sekunde. Leider ist der Zulauf immer noch etwas verstopft. 
Im Übrigen hatte der Bauer keinen Bagger und mit Frontlader ist das nicht realisierbar: also ran an die Schaufeln

Mein Plan ist Ende nächster Woche zu besetzen und Dienstag mit allem fertig zu werden, aber kann auch gut sein, dass es noch länger dauern wird. Hab Bohlen für den Mönch gesägt und brauche jetzt noch welche für die Aufstemmung.Ausserdem brauche ich noch Siebe/Gitter für den Mönch/die Mönche. Der hintere Teil des Teiches ist auf jeden Fall schlammfrei und jetzt gehts vorne weiter. Denke mal dass der Teich dann eine Tiefe von 1,30 bis 1,80 hat. Hab ihn probeweise mal 1 Meter aufgestaut,als ich ihn heute verließ, mal sehen ob das geklappt hat, ivh fahr morgen kurz hin und guck nach ob es geklappt hat....

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi du.

ich freu mich für dich.

Ich habe erst mal gewartet, ob sich einer von den Leuten meldet die mich als Miesepeter dargestellt hatten.
Aber naja.
Der Preis, den ich mir vorgestellt hat, hast du realisiert.
Und den Schlamm, den ich berfürchtet hatte ist ja auch wahr geworden. Leider.
Aber das was du jetzt inverstierst, macht sich bezahlt.
Das der Schlamm rauskommt ist super.
ich weiß was das für ne Knochenarbeit ist.
Aber die Salmoniden danken es dir.
Wenn einer Obstbäume in der Gegend hat, frag ihn doch mal ob er den Schlamm will.
Die düngen damit.


Aber mal ne Zwischenfrage, weil ich mir etas bildlich nicht so vorstellen kann.
War es denn clever erst den hinteren Bereich zu entschlammen?
 Dadurch ist der hinter Teil doch tiefer und bei du hast ihn doch 1 Meter aufgestaut, oder?
Ist der vordere Schlamm durch den Zulauf nicht wieder zugeschlammt worden?

Ist keine Kritik, aber du wirst schon wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Im Grunde hast du schon Recht mit dem Schlamm, aber hinten bekommen man ihn am besten raus. So kann ich jetzt nen ganzen Teil Schlamm nach hinten spülen bzw bewegen und den da durch den Mönch und den Rest durch Rausschaufeln entfernen. Der Zulauf läuft und läuft, da gibts keine Probleme. Leider hab ich nächste Woche nur begrenzt Zeit, was heisst, dass ich wirklich 3 Tage durcharbeiten werde, damit der Teich endlich schlammfrei wird.
Unter dem Schlamm befindet sich Lehm, also fester Untergrund, auf dem es sich auch sehr gut und fest stehen lässt. Die Schlammschicht ist an den Stellen, die ich noch nicht erreichen konnte, also an 3/4 des Teiches immer noch 40-60cm, was das Arbeiten ganz schön schwer macht. Einen Teil nehme ich zur Verstärkung des Dammes an einer Stelle, den Rest gebe ich auf das benachbarte Feld. 

Wie lange soll ich nach dem Aufstauen/bespannen des Teiches nächste Woche noch warten, bis ich besetze?
Ist es sinnvoll diverse Wasserpflanzen einzubringen?
Wie schütze ich mich vor Reihern?

Jetzt rückt ja der Besatz immer näher. Der Teich ist 150m² groß und zwischen 1,20 und 1,80 tief. Wie viele Forellen würdet ihr besetzen? Es soll ein Mastteich, kein Angelteich sein!

Und: Welches Futter ist am besten? Schwimmendes Forellenfutter oder sinkendes?

Werde nächste Woche vom Besetzen nochmal Fotos posten und Mittwoch mal vom fertigen Teich, wenn ich bis dahin fertig bin, muss nämlich am Wochenende leider arbeiten.


Noch ne Frage: Meint ihr, es würde sich lohnen in dem Bach ne Aalreuse aufzustellen um Besatzaale zu fangen? Oder könnte es sein, dass der Bach kaum Aale beherbergt? Lohnt es den Teich mit Aal zu besetzen oder wandern zu viel ab? Der Bach liegt ja nicht weit entfernt, nur 3-4 Meter z. T....


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Heiko,

ich antworte etwas zerstückelt.
Wegen Besatzdichte muss ich zum Beispiel erst ausrechnen.

Aale kannst du dort sicher fangen.
Mache nur mal Fotos davon. Die fangausbeute würde mich nämlich schon intressieren.


Zum Futter gibt es meiner Meinung nach folgendes.
Ich bevozuge Biomar sinkend.
Für mich ist es die Spitze.


Vor Reihern schütz du einen Weiher, indem du keine flachen uferzonen hast.
Die brauchen sie nämlich zur jagd.

Wasserpflanzen nützen dir in einem Mastteich nichts.

Denk daran, das viele kommerzielle Zuchtfarmen nur Betonrinnen benutzen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja, muss mir erstmal ne vernünftige Aalreuse besorgen. Wegen dem Reiher: Hab ich mir schon gedacht, muss deswegen noch die Ufer etwas vertiefen, damit der Reiher da nicht stehen kann...

ALso ich weiss, dass der Bach 3-4 km weiter flussabwärts nen guten Aalbestand hat und dass dort auch große Bachforellen und im Herbst Meerforellen vorkommen. Hab bisher neben den Teichen nur Junge Forellen gesehen und einmal nen kleinen Hecht. 
Ich dachte, dass Pflanzen auch eher als Versteck vor Reihern oder so nützlich sein könnten. Aber Rohrkolben oder Schilf wuchert zu stark, von daher kann das nicht gut sein...


----------



## bmt_hethske (15. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin auch,
Heute war ich endlich wieder am Teich. Ich hatte ihn letztes mal gestaut und das scheint auch alles zu funktionieren, heute war er 1,50 m. angestaut. Hab ihn aber jetzt wieder abgelassen, damit ich mit dem Schlamm weiter machen kann. Hatte mal wieder Besuch von ner kleinen Bachforelle von 20 cm. Die hab ich dann wieder in den Bach umgesiedelt. 

Dienstag bekomme ich von der Feuerwehr eine Pumpe mit einer Förderleistung von 30m³/h und ein Stromaggregat , womit ich evtl den Rest der Verstopfung im Zulauf lösen kann. Hoffe mal dass das funktioniert. Vom Schlamm ist jetzt ca. 1/4 raus,  jetzt kommt der hartnäckige, etwas festere Schlamm an die Reihe. Morgen Abend werden wie wieder zu weit weiter machen und Dienstag morgen gehts dann in den Baumarkt und da wird alles mögliche an Sachen für die Mönchgitter und so gekauft. Ob ich tatsächlich bis Donnerstag morgen fertig werde, bleibt fraglich, aber ich komme langsam aber sicher vorran mit der Arbeit. 

Nochmal ne Frage?
Ist es wichtige, dass der Teich nach dem Bespannen noch ne Weile/ ein paar Tage stillsteht bzw. dann noch nicht besetzt wird? Oder reichen da ein paar Stunden?

Und inwiefern gibt ein Mischbesatz von Regenbognern in der Größe 18-21 cm und welchen zwischen 300-500g (kein Ahnung wie lang, wohl so 30-40 cm) Probleme? 

habe bei der Fischzucht nachgefragt, RBF in 18-21 und BF in 18-21 vorrättig, Saiblinge nur in 300-600g/stck.

Und, kann man eine Hand voll (3-5 stck) Störe besetzen oder sind die schädlich? 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wolltest du die Teiche wirtschaftlich nutzen.
Dann würde ich dir von einem Mischbesatz der Salmoniden abraten.
Bafos wachsen langsamer als refos.
Zudem passen sie nicht sonderlich gut zusammen.
Die Refos würden sie in der Größe schnell überholen.
Genauso falsch wäre es die Saiblinge mit reinzutun, da sie viel größer sind.
Bei der Fütterung müsste man ja verschiedene Pelletgrößen anbieten.
Die Störe würden zwar nicht schaden aber ob sie genug Futter abbekommen würden, wäre so ne Sache.


----------



## Reisender (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Eidebaus was für eine Arbeit muß ich da Lesen !!!

Gegen die Pest vom Himmel, würde ich auch noch Leinen Spannen über den Teich. Habe ich gesehen bei einen Kollegen !! Und der hatte guten Erfolg gehabt damit.

Bei der Anzahl der Fische würde ich aufpassen, denn viele Köche verderben den Brei. (Krankheiten) Erkundige dich blos gut, ansonsten hast du viele Leichen im Wasser Schwimmen. 

Wenn du mal Fotos hast, dann immer her damit !! Wir wollen doch sehen was du so TREIBST am Wasser.:q

Also weiter viel Glück mit deinen Teich #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Reisender (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Ich habe erst mal gewartet, ob sich einer von den Leuten meldet die mich als Miesepeter dargestellt hatten.



Na sowas !!!#h#h

Ist man dir auf die schliche gekommen ???:q:q:q

Denke dir nichts dabei, denn wie sage ich immer.......Schipp den Mist vor deiner eigenen Tür, denn da liegt genug.#6#6


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na sowas !!!#h#h
> 
> Ist man dir auf die schliche gekommen ???:q:q:q
> 
> Denke dir nichts dabei, denn wie sage ich immer.......Schipp den Mist vor deiner eigenen Tür, denn da liegt genug.#6#6



Das stimmt.
Alter Schwede, ich war am Wochende an meiner Teichanlage, das Wasser ist saukalt.
Kamen noch Refos und Elsäßer Saiblinge rein.
Aber die Pferdebramsen haben mich schon drei mal erwischt.
Sieht sexy aus, die Beulen.


----------



## Reisender (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Aber die Pferdebramsen haben mich schon drei mal erwischt.
> Sieht sexy aus, die Beulen.



Wenn sie an den richtigen stellen sind !!!|supergri|supergri

Ich war mal am Rhein, da hingen uns die Stechmücken in Trauben von den Klamotten !! Wir hatte so viel AUTAN drauf, das die da dran schon Kleben blieben.|supergri Alles Zerstochen.....und auf der Rückfahrt hatte ich die Biester auch noch im Auto......das war eine Schlägerei kann ich dir sagen, soviel Blut hatte ich noch nie von innen an der Scheibe.:m


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute,
Heute hab ich 12 Stunden damit verbracht Schlamm zu schaufeln und aus dem Teich zu befördern. Man schafft pro Stunde gerade mal 3-4m², wenn überhaupt. Am ersten Mönch sind noch mindestens 50cm Schlamm. Hinten ist das grobe erledigt und der Rest wird jetzt zur Verstärkung des Dammes genutzt. Morgen werde ich wieder von 8 bis 18 uhr Schlamm schaufeln und um 19 Uhr bekomme ich das Stromaggregat und die Pumpe. Hoffe, dass dann das Zulaufrohr gereinigt wird, so dass mehr als 10l/s in den Teich fließen können. Habe ausserdem heute Bohlen für den Mönch gesägt.
Ich würde so gerne bis Donnerstag fertig werden, aber das ist wohl zu optimistisch gesehen. 

Nochmal die Frage: Wenn ich Mittwoch Abend fertig werden sollte und den Teich bespanne, kann ich dann am nächsten Abend schon besetzen? Was spricht dagegen?

Hier mal ein Bild vom Teich, als ich ihn gestern 1,5m angestaut hatte


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

also ich sage es geht nicht.
Die Schadstoffteile müssen sich erst mal legen und Salmoniden sind die empfindlichsten.
Karauschen oder so würden es besser wegstecken.
Die Wasserqualitöät ist noch nicht die beste nach dem bespannen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (18. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So, heute 14 Stunden am Teich verbracht, erst 10 Stunden Schlamm geschaufelt und gewühlt und dann heute abend das Stromaggregat per Schubkarre an den Teich gefrachtet und die Feuerwehrpumpe angeschlossen. Dachte ja dass ich so die Verstopfung freispülen kann. Teilweise ist das auch gelungen, aber einige Sachen lassen sich nunmal auch mit hohem Druck aus Feuerwehrschläuchen nicht wegspülen. Mit der Taschenlampe hab ich ca. 4 Meter vom Einlauf an der Aufdämmung des Baches einen Verstopfung bestehend aus Baumwurzeln und nem großen Stein gefunden. Morgen muss ich also das Rohr freilegen (welches 1,50 unter der stark verwurzelten Erde liegt...) und dann dort ein Loch in das Rohr machen und die Verstopfung entfernen, danach dann wieder alles zu machen und dann dürfte das Wasser in großen Mengen fließen, naja volles 50cm Rohr halt....

Ob die Arbeit heute umsonst war mit der Pumpe? Naja nicht ganz, etwas Lehm und Schlamm hat die Aktion entfernt und jetzt weiss ich wie schwer so ein Gerät ist und wieviel Motoröl man bei 1:50 zu 5 Liter Benzin mischt 

Morgen gehts dann weiter und dann fließt hoffentlich das Wasser. Werde den Teich aber auf jeden Fall nach dem bespannen (Do oder Fr) 3-4 Tage ruhen, bis ich besetze.

Nochmal ne Frage: Ich kann nicht vermeiden, dass ein minimaler Anteil an Schlamm drin bleibt, hierbei handelt es sich um 3-4 cm Schlamm im vorderen Teil des Schlammes, aber so wenig bei gutem Zulauf ist doch sicher nicht schädlich,oder?


Naja,jetzt ab ins Bett,morgen früh raus und an den Teich....

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Heiko.
Nein die Scjlammmenge ist schon ok.
Hast du erst mal Ruhe.
Ne Baumwurzel ist immer heikel.
Kann nämlich immer sein, das die nen hang gält.
Aber es wird schon alles glatt gehen.


----------



## Reisender (18. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@bmt=hethske

Hey du Irrer, was bist du von Beruf ??? Maulwurf oder was, du Arbeitest ja wie einer. :q


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Reisender schrieb:


> @bmt=hethske
> 
> Hey du Irrer, was bist du von Beruf ??? Maulwurf oder was, du Arbeitest ja wie einer. :q



Hi du.

Habe mir den Kommentar noch verkneifen können.
Hatte den halben satz schon eingetippt gehabt.


----------



## bmt_hethske (18. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja, ich fühlmich mittlerweile auch wie ein Maulwurf 

Hab heute nicht viel geschafft, aber was mich am meisten freut: Mein Zulauf ist frei und jetzt läuft das Wasser (und läuft und läuft und läuft....). Dieses sche.... Loch von 1,80m (!!!) tiefe bei diesem steinigen,mit Baumwurzeln durchsäten Boden zu graben war die Hölle. Dann den Übeltäter gefunden: Ein 10l. Kanister der sich im Rohr verkeilt hatte (Welcher Idiot wirft da nen Kanister rein?). Naja, den Kanister da rausgefummelt und dann lief das Wasser. Ich schätze den Zulauf jetzt auf 25 liter/sekunde (Der Bach ist jetzt auch 10 cm weniger tief). Muss morgen das gegrabene Loch wieder zu machen,ohne das Rohr erneut zu verstopfen...

Morgen gehts dann weiter mit dem Schlamm, aber mit dem Zulauf bin ich mir sicher, dass ich dort ohne weiteres auch ne größere Menge Forellen halten kann.
Außerdem morgen zum Baumarkt,ein paar Dinge für die Uferbefestigung besorgen. 

Ende nächster Woche wird aber spätestens besetzt, will spätestens Dienstag bespannen und dann 2 Tage Ruhe und Donnerstag Abend dann besetzen. 

Das ganze Vorhaben ist halt viel, viel mehr Arbeit als gedacht udn nebenbei muss ich ja auch nochmal mal zur richtigen Arbeit und Stapler fahren... 
Mal sehen wie viel ich morgen schaffe, werde morgen Abend mal Bilder vom Zulauf reinstellen und vom Teich, wie er jetzt aussieht. Und mein Auto muss ich sauber machen, alles voller Dreck von den Schaufeln,Spaten,Pumpen,Motorsäge etc...


Erstmal...
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Popeye (22. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Heiko wir warten auf einen neuen Bericht und Bilder.

Gruß Lars


----------



## bmt_hethske (22. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich hab das ganze Wochenende in der Firma gearbeitet und morgen auch noch, aber werde morgen abend wieder am Teich sein und weiter machen. Hoffe dass ich dann Dienstag fertig werde und den Teich bespannen kann. Muss jedoch erstmal die Ufer befestigen und noch die Böschung des Dammes etwas sichern. Werde aber auf jeden Fall dieses Woche besetzen. Setze Dienstag Abend mal ein paar Bilder rein. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So, heute nach der Arbeit und einigen leckeren Hotdogs ging es endlich wieder an den Teich. Das Wasser läuft noch immer und kein bisschen weniger als letztes mal und das obwohl der Bach sehr viel weniger Wasser führt, auf Grund der Dürre. Der Bauer hat die ganzen Äste die ich aufs Feld geschmissen habe enlich mal zusammengerückt,sodass sie jetzt auf mehreren großen Haufen liegen und nicht mehr überall am Ufer. Hab heute "nur" von 5 bis halb zehn, denn dann war es zu dunkel, am Teich gearbeitet. Hatte die neuen Bretter/Bohlen für den Mönch dabei und außerdem hab ich ne ganze Menge Schlamm geschaufelt, bin aber immer noch nicht fertig. Der Besatztermin (Donnerstag) steht eindeutig fest, werde morgen mal bei Reese anrufen und auch mal fragen, ob die Futterautomaten vor Ort haben. Hoffe dass ich morgen mit dem Schlamm fertig werde und dann schonmal beginnen kann anzustauen und dann die Ufer noch etwas ordentlich machen und das ganze mal ordentlich aufräumen. 
Hatte heute irgendwie merkwürdige Fischbrut im Teich, Forellen werden das nicht gewesen sein, eher irgendwas anderes. Sind aber sonst eigentlich keine Fischarten im Bach...merkwürdig. 

Der Bach hat ein natürliches Bach und Meerforellenaufkommen,Wasserqualität ist also super. Hab kurz mit der Idee gespielt den Teich durch ein Gitter oder sowas in 2 Teile zu sperren und dann 2 verschiedene Größen von Regenbognern zu halten, einmal 15-18cm und einmal ausgewachsene, aber weiss nicht,ob dass sich realisieren lässt und ob das zu teuer würde (gitter und so)...

Jetzt wird erstmal geschlafen und dann morgen wieder los um 8 uhr....

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Peterpaul (24. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Leider erst jetzt auf Deinen Thread gestossen:

#6 *Respekt vor Deiner Arbeit*. Wirst die Tage ja ordentlich geschwitzt haben.
Auch von mir noch n paar Anmerkungen:
- Wie "schlammig" ist der Schlamm denn? Ansonsten würde ich den gut durchfeuchten und dann mit nem Güllewagen absaugen lassen (wirst ja n Bauer/Lohnunternehmer in der Nähe haben). Kostet wesentlich weniger als n Bagger und sollte auch funktionieren.  
- Zum Pachtpreis. Hast Du denn mittlerweile geklärt wie hoch der Preis nach dem Jahr ist? Ohne dieses zu wissen wäre ich gar nicht erst angefangen. Nicht das Dich der Schock dann umfallen lässt


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@ Peterpaul: Der Pachtpreis für das erste Jahr ist 50 Euro, mehr werde ich auch erst bezahlen, wenn der zweite Teich nutzbar geworden ist und die Bäume dort verschwunden sind. 

Bin mittlerweile fast ferig mit dem Schlamm, ist zum Teil ziemlich fest und verwurzelt, daher nicht so einfach mit nem Güllewagen, aber nen Großteil würde man so sicher rauskriegen. 
Bin aber fast fertig und werde morgen die letzten m³ Schlamm entfernen. Hab heute ne ganze Menge geschafft und hab außerdem die gitter für die Mönche fertig gemacht und Bohlen für die Aufdämmung am Bach gesägt. 
Bin außerdem die Au mal Flußabwärts abgegangen. Wenn da keine fetten Bachforellen drin sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht.Wenn ich meinen Teich fertig habe, gehe ich da erst mal mit der Spinnrute lang. Hab außerdem endlich mal meinen Aalkorb versenkt, mal sehen,wann sich da der erste Aal einnistet. Morgen Abend wird der Teich dann bespannt. Will außerdem noch das Ufer wegen mangelnder Befestigung mit Schilf bzw. anderen Pflanzen bepflanzen, nicht dass das abrutscht. Der Zulauf funktioniert jetzt noch besser, sind wohl 30 L/Sekunde, denn wenn ich da nen 10 Liter Eimer unterhalte ist der sofort voll und das Wasser spritzt nur so raus. Da ist echt Druck hinter, ich denke dass der ganze Teich nachher eher Bachcharakter hat,weil die Strömung relativ stark ist. 
Etwas Schlamm bleibt leider drin, aber es sind nirgends mehr als 10 cm und kein Faulschlamm mehr. Zum Vergleich: Vorher waren es überall 50 cm Schlamm und das auf der ganzen Fläche. 
Morgen wird dann nochmal ein anstrengender Tag, aber ich denke, dass dann wirklich alles geschafft ist ... Naja muss noch die Halterung für den Futterautomaten bauen und die Drähte wegen dem Fischreiher spannen, aber sonst.....


Hier ein Bild von dem Bach ein stück weiter stromabwärts, im Übrigen hat der Bach überall tiefe Gumpen und Unterpülungen von bis zu 1,30 meter Tiefe...wenn da keine fetten Bachforellen drin sind...

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (25. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So heute habe ich die letzten Arbeiten erledigt. Habe noch etwas Schlamm entfernt, die Gitter an den Mönchen angebracht und den Teich bespannt. Morgen gehts also zu den Fischzuchten. Reese hat momentan keine Bachforellen, also gehts danach noch zu Fischzucht Baum, da hab ich 80 Stck 15-18cm bestellt. Bei Reese hab ich 200 stck Regenbogner 18-21cm vorbestellt und ein paar Störe. Wenn vorhanden nehme ich auch noch ein paar kleine Saiblinge mit. Morgen um 14 Uhr gehts dann los, hoffe mal dass alle Fische den Transport gut überstehen, ist ja schließlich relativ warm momentan. Will morgen nochmal an den Teich und die Wasserwerte testen und Temperatur messen und evtl noch ein paar Stichlinge besetzen, die ich aus dem Bach fange. evtl gibt Reese mir auch noch ein paar Futterfische mit, wäre auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. 

Leider kann ich momentan den Teich nicht ganz aufstauen, weil die Aufdämmung am Bach noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Jetzt hat der Teich überall eine Tiefe von 1,20 bis 1,70 Meter, dürfte ja auch erstmal reichen. Hab heuteg auch die Stangen in den Boden gehauen um die Drähte wegen Fischreiher anzubringen. 

Hier mal ein Bild beim bespannen. Morgen folgen dann Bilder vom besetzen. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Habe heute auch an meinen Teichen gearbeitet und welche besetzt.
Habe natürlich meine cam vergessen. Aber Freitag bin ich wieder dort. Hoffentlich denk ich ddran.
Habe nen ganzen haufen Saiblinge, Refos und tigerforellensetzlinge besetzt bzw. umgesetzt.


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey,

Hab wie gesagt am Donnerstag den Teich besetzt:
290 Regenbogenforellen 15-18 und 18-21 cm
80 Bachforellen 15-18cm

Bisher hab ich erst einen toten Fisch entdeckt, der Transport war aber auch die Hölle, aufgrund des warmen Wetters und des langen Transportweges von über einer Stunde. Ausserdem ist mir kurz nach verlassen der Fischzuchtanlage eine Tüte aufgegangen und alles schwamm in meinem Auto, also mit Vollgas zurück und neu holen....

Die Fische nehmen das Futter sehr gut an, denke also nicht, dass da mit hohen Verlusten zu rechnen ist. Hab auch noch den ganzen Teich mit Schnüren überspannt, wegen Reiher etc. 
In welchen Abständen und Höhen spannt man sonst solche Schnüre?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (28. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Hab wie gesagt am Donnerstag den Teich besetzt:
> 290 Regenbogenforellen 15-18 und 18-21 cm
> ...



Hallo,

mir sind zwei Fehler aufgefallen, die du vielleicht noch wissen solltest.
Refos wachsen deutlich schneller als Bafos. deswegen sollten sie nie die gleiche Größe haben als die refos.
Lieber etwas größer.
Zudem ist ein transport in tüten eine Stunde lang wirklich das reinste Höllenparadies.
Ist ja noch mal alles gut gegangen.
Lass dir die Fische das nächste mal lieber liefern oder nehme eine 12V Pumpe für zigarettenanzünder.
Ich vermute auch mal, das sie in hohen Stückzahlen zusammengepackt wurden.
Weil soviele Tüten in kein Auto normal passen würden.
Ist aber keine Kritik in dem Sinne sondern nen Ratschlag fürs nächste mal.
Man muss erfahrungen machen. lehrgeld habe ich auch genug bezahlt.
Hast du dir gedanken übers zufüttern jetzt gemacht?
370 Forellen wollen wachsen und satt werden.


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Beiniedrigen Temperaturen wie z.*B. im März ist ein Transport in Tüten auch etwas sinnvoller. Ich hätte gerne schon früher besetzt, was aber wegen dem ganzen Schlamm nicht möglich war. Waren echt zu viele Fische pro Tüte (ca. 60)... Hatte aber nach der Höllenfahrt (bin auf der Rücktour so schnell gefahren, wie es möglich war...) schon fast mit nem Totalausfall gerechnet, aber selbst die Forellen die schon recht leblos aussahen, haben sich erholt und fressen jetzt auch. Ich füttere zu. Hab mir 25 kg Futter angeschafft und verfüttere jeden Tag ein paar Hände voll. Das Futter wird sehr gut und lebhaft angenommen. Leider waren die Bachforellen nur in der Grôße zu bekommen, daher sind sie kleiner als die Refos.*

*PS: Mein Auto ist immer noch nass von der ausgelaufenen Tüte...*

*Gruß Heiko*


----------



## Popeye (28. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du alle groß krist !!!


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Musste leider heute 2 Bachforellen aus dem Teich entfernen, diese hatte sich wohl beim umsetzen verletzt und waren nun verpilzt. Was soll ich machen, wenn noch mehr verpilzen? Ich weiß dass Malachitgrün bei Verpilzungen sehr wirksam ist, aber bei zu hoher Dosierung auch schädlich bzw. tödlich. Wo bekomme ich Malachitgrün bzw. Malachitgrünlösungen? Weiß sonst jemand was gegen Pilzbefall? 

Hoffe mal die anderen Fische bleiben gesund. Das Futter wird nach wie vor sehr gut angenommen und die Fische scheinen sich im Teich wohl zu fühlen. Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich einen Futterautomaten anschaffen soll, oder nicht. So muss ich jeden Tag hinfahren und füttern. Ich kann zwar gelegentlich auch mal nen Tag Pause einlegen, aber es muss mindestens 3-4 Mal die Woche gefüttert werden. Noch ist ja kaum Naturnahrung vorhanden und die paar Bachflohkrebse die durch den Zulauf rein kommen sind schnell aufgefressen. Noch ist ja auch um den Teich kein Bewuchs. Da wäre auch das nächste Problem: Die Fische haben viel zu wenig Versteckmöglichkeiten, ich muss sehen dass ich da ein paar Pflanzen anbringe, so dass sie sich besser verstecken können. 

Und noch was: Wie lange dauert es bis die Forellen (jetzt zwischen 16 und 21 cm) ca 1 Pfund bzw 1 kilo schwer sind? Wie lange im Optimalfall? 

Hab jetzt endlich auch meine Mönche "verriegelt und verrammelt" und mit Schlössern versehen, damit nicht irgendein Idiot einfach mal auf die Idee kommt, den Teich leerlaufen zu lassen. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Popeye (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Und sind noch mer Forellen verpiltzt ?


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ne, aber kann nicht mal jemand auf die Fragen antworten? Die verpilzten sind jetzt raus (waren 4 stck). Füttere jetzt jeden Tag 400g Futter und hoffe endlich mal auf Regen, damit der Bach wieder mehr Wasser führt...


----------



## Leif (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

je nach dem ist das so ne Sache mit dem Abwachsen.
Welches futter verwendest du denn?
Bei manchen hast du nach drei Monaten Glück andere brauchen nen halbes jahr oder länger.
Kommt auf die futtermenge an und die Qualität.
Ohne das genaue Futter ist es schwer zu sagen, wie es mit dem abwachsen ausschaut.
Wie hast du die verpilten denn da raus bekommen?


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Die verpilzten hab ich mit viel Glück rausgekeschert, denn sie standen oft nah an der Kante. verwende Trouvit Futter, hab aber jetzt 40 kg bei der Raiffeisen HaGe bestellt, schwimmfähiges. Hab keine Ahnung, welches Futter das ist. Mittlerweile wurden am zweiten Teich einige Bäume herausgezogen, hoffe dass die da bald fertig sind, dann wird das ein Teich für große Forellen. Morgen bekomme ich wahrscheinlich noch hundert Forellen in der Größe 22-25cm von nem Züchter in der Nähe,doch diesmal wird geliefert. Will glech nochmal an den Teich und einige Schnüre wegen dem Reiher spannen, hab ihn nämlich gestern erwischt....

Ansonsten läuft alles gut, konnte keine weiteren Verluste verzeichnen, weiß jedoch nicht wie viel durch den Reiher weg sind und ob Schwarzangler da waren, aber was sollen die mit Forellen von 20cm? Langsam wird das Ufer grün, weil die Pflanzen anfangen zu wachsen. Leider hat der Bach noch immer wenig Wasser, aber immerhin regnet es jetzt ab und an und die Temperatur ist gesunken. 

@Leif: Was machst du denn bei verpilzten Forellen?


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

ich fang sie auch heraus.
Allerdings sehe ich ein kleineres Problem, du setzt alle größen kunterbunt zusammen. Das kann gut gehen, geht es aber meistens nicht.
Die Bafos werden mehr unterdrückt, und die Refos werden auch unterschiedlich abwachsen. Die großen sind die Dominaten und holen sich das meiste Futter.
Sei dir bewusst du wirst dann 500 Forellen haben. Wenn sie 1kg  zunehmen sollen und man geht von einem Wert von 2kg futter für die zunahme von einem kilogramm Fleisch aus, dann brachst du 1 Tonne Futter.
Ich will nicht schlecht reden, aber ich halte von truvit nicht viel.  Schwimmendes nehmen die Bafos sowieso schlechter an. Frag mich nicht warum.
Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch welche die auf trouvit schwören, aber ich zähle nicht dazu.
In welchen mm Größen hast du es bestellt?
Du kannst lieber zu klein nehmen über ein langen Zeitaum als zu früh zu große Pellets.
Ich mach mich nochmal schlau, wieviel trouvit eine forelle durchschnittlich benötigt um 1 kg zuzunehmen.


----------



## DerFischfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moinmoin.
Das perfekt Thema |bla: 
Ich werde ab September eine alte Zuchtanlage übernehmen.
11 Teiche ,95000qm, 2 große Angelsee ( ca. 3ha zusammen), der fischbesatz etc. ist alles schon in trockenen Tücher, aber wie siehts mit den Genehmigungen aus, um überhaupt Fische zühten zu dürfen?? Brauche ich da, wie in den anderen Gebieten der Landwirtschaft einen Kenntnisnachweise, sprich muss ich einen 4-6 wöchigen Kurs belegen??
Welche Genehmingungen brauche ich um den Fisch anschließend verkaufen zudürfen?? Bis jetzt habe ich nur herausgefunden, dass ich einen 1 wöchigen "Hygiene-Kurs" ableisten muss.
Abgesehen von den "Bio"-Richtlinien.
Mfg


----------



## Leif (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Moinmoin.
> Das perfekt Thema |bla:
> Ich werde ab September eine alte Zuchtanlage übernehmen.
> 11 Teiche ,95000qm, 2 große Angelsee ( ca. 3ha zusammen), der fischbesatz etc. ist alles schon in trockenen Tücher, aber wie siehts mit den Genehmigungen aus, um überhaupt Fische zühten zu dürfen?? Brauche ich da, wie in den anderen Gebieten der Landwirtschaft einen Kenntnisnachweise, sprich muss ich einen 4-6 wöchigen Kurs belegen??
> ...



Hallo,

schau mal bei der Rubrik "Räuchern" nach. Da ist ein Thema zum Gewerbe anmelden.
da stehen viele Infos drin. der größte teil trifft auch auf dich dann zu.
Bei uns muss man der teichgenossenschaft beitreten.
Am besten du richtest dich an Uwe, weil du auch Angelseen dazu hast.


----------



## DerFischfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Die Angelsee werden Gewässer eines Vereins, den ich nächstes Jahr gründen will! :m


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das Problem mit dem auseinanderwachsen hat man aber auch sonst, nur so wird es beschleunigt. Die Forellen sind alle zwischen 16 und 25 cm, wobei die größeren in der Unterzahl sind. Hab heute wie angekündigt 60 Regenbogner in 20-25 cm nachgesetzt, die ich von nem Fischzüchter in der Nähe geholt habe. Sah erst so aus, als wenn ein paar der Forellen sich nicht erholen würden, aber ist nochmal alles gut gegangen und jetzt sind alle wieder fit, jedenfalls soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Habe heute bei der Raiffeisen HaGe 40 kg schwimmendes Forellenfutter in 5 mm Körnung der Marke Kölln geholt, bisher hab ich mit sinkendem Futter in 4mm gefüttert, aber das schwimmende wird auch sehr gut angenommen, nur muss man sich hier mit dem Füttern mehr Zeit nehmen, da man schnell zu viel ins Wasser gibt. Momentan füttere ich 50:50 schwimmendes und sinkendes Futter. So kriegen auch die Bachforellen und die anderen "schüchternen" Forellen Pellets ab. Ich füttere jeden Tag 350-500 g Futter, je nachdem wie gut das Futter angenommen wird, was auch vom Wetter und anderen Dingen abhängt. Hab heute auch weitere Schnüre gespannt, damit der Reiher endlich mal wegbleibt. Bin noch am überlegen wegen dem Futterautomaten, aber hab mich noch nicht entschieden. Schließlich kann man auch so mal einen Tag Futterpause einlegen und es schadet den Fischen nicht, zudem ja durch den relativ starken Zulauf auch ne Menge Bachflohkrebse und anderes Getier in den Teich gelangt, woran sich die Setzlinge auch sättigen können, wenn sie denn mittlerweile gecheckt haben, dass man nicht nur Pellets fressen kann. 
Denke, dass ich den zweiten Teich Anfang Juni fertig habe, da werde ich dann direkt aus Dänemark (Rens Dambrug), fangfähige Forellen besetzen, denke mal 50 kg und dann auch nur minimal bis gar nicht zufüttern, sondern vorher Futterfische einsetzen und ein recht natürliches Mileu schaffen, so dass die Fische genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten und Nahrungsquellen haben. 

Futter war übrigens nicht Trouvit sondern Biomar. 
Hat zufällig jemand nen Fischtransportbehälter zu verkaufen, sowie Hälterbecken, Futterautomaten und Wasserbelüfter zu nem vernünftigen Preis?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

klar hat man das Problem mit dem auseinanderwachsen. Aber das ist bei kontrollierter Fütterung und vernünftigen Setzlingen minimal. ich selektiere aber immer wieder neu.
Bei den großen Forellen wirst du das Problem haben, das sie zwar Futterfische jagen aber nie welche großartig kriegen. Das wirst du an den Mageninhalten schnell feststellen.
Meine werden zum Grtenteil von klein an an die Naturnahrung gewöhnt.
Also Biomar ist das beste ws du nehmen kannst. kommt aber drauf an welches. Die Linie Aqualife müsste sich für dich eihnen.

Wegen dem zubehör, kannst du mich mal anschreiben aber bitte mit Preisvorstellung, da ich es so weiterschicke. Verdiene nichts dran, aber der will immer nen Preis wissen, der sie herstellt.


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also ich hab mir jetzt bei Agk erstmal nen Pendelfutterautomaten und nen 130 liter Fischtransportbehälter plus ne Membranpumpe (12V) und nen Keramikausströmer bestellt. So kann ich in Zukunft die Fische besser transportieren und mit Futter versorgen. 
Leider war der Reiher mal wieder am Teich und konnte auch an einer Forelle eine Reiherwunde feststellen. Ich füttere momentan 600g Forellenfutter täglich,welches gut angenommen wird. Auch das schwimmende wird sehr gut angenommen, nur muss man sich hier mit der Fütterung mehr Zeit nehmen, da man nur so viel füttern darf, wie die Fische in 5 Minuten fressen, da es sonst wegtreibt und am Rand liegen bleibt etc.  .
Hab heute mal den Bach genauer inspiziert und habe festgestellt,dass es da von 4-5 cm langen Bachforellen nur so wimmelt. Ein Stück stromaufwärts hab ich ne ca 40 cm Bachforelle gesichtet und nen kleinen Hecht von ca 50 cm. Demnach dürfte das Wasser doch ne gute Qualität haben, zumal alle von mir durchgeführten test äußerst zufriedenstellend waren. Bin momentan damit beschäftigt eine Sohlgleite anzulegen, um den Bach wieder durchgängig für die Fische und andere Tiere zu machen. Leider sind die Bäume am zweiten Teich noch nicht raus und ich hab keine Ahnung,wann die Herren das mal machen wollen. Geduld...Geduld. 
Wäre es theoretisch machbar, einen Teich zum heranfüttern von Forellenbrut zu nutzen? (also nächstes Jahr).
Wie viele tausend Brütlingen (angefüttert) benötigt man in Naturteichen (mit Fütterung) um einmal 1000-2000 Setzlinge zu haben?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## maertes6 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hallo,habe gerade diesen treahd gelesen.bin seit april auch pächter von 2 teichen,welche ich vor ca 25 jahren schon mal hatte.besatz überlege ich mir noch.zumal ich beim probefischen einen wels von 1,15cm und 22 pfund,sowie im anderen teich einen hecht von 8 pfund gefangen habe.werde die sache langsam angehen.ist ja auch eine sache des geldes.qm der 2 teiche 2000.aber klasse ,daß es so ein forum gibt.fahre am wochenende nochmal hin.werde dann mehr berichten


----------



## Zocker (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

HI bin auch neu hier|supergri

Paar fotos von deinem Teich wären klasse damit man sich mal nen Überblick verschaffen kann wie er denn aussieht!

Mfg:vik:


----------



## maertes6 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

ok.probier ich mal,ob ich die reinbekomme.bin da nicht so firm drin,geht leider nicht,da bilder in den abmessungen zu groß.melde mich heute abend noch mal.muß köderfische besorgen.morge3n gehts auf aal und wels


----------



## Zocker (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

kannst mir die bilder gerne auch per email schicken dann verkleiner ich dir die....und würd dir die dann hier online stellen...ich schick dir mal per PM meine email addy!


----------



## maertes6 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

erst mal vielen dank wegen des angebots der fotoverkleinerung.ist aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig.trotzdem danke.zu bmt hethske,habe mir die berichte mal alle durchgelesen.du hast eine riesenleistung gebracht.finde ich klasse.wünsche dir ,daß weiter alles gut geht.und das mit 20 jahren.hut ab.


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute,
hab lange nichts mehr geschrieben. Leider hat sich die Reiherplage an meinem Teich breit gemacht und ich fürchte, dass schon ein großer Teil der Forellen gefressen wurden. Auch wenn schon massig Schnüre gespannt wurden, so hat das wohl nicht gereicht. Morgen werde ich den Teich ablassen, die Fische zählen und dann mit einem Kumpel zusammen den Teich neu überspannen, dann im Abstand von 20 cm und kurz über dem Boden, damit kein Reiher mehr rankommt. Werde mich morgen Abend mit dem Resultat melden. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leif (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

das hört sich nicht so toll an. bedenke jedoch, das es den forellen schaden kann, der ganze Stress und die zwischenhälterung.
Aber ich wünsch dir viel erfolg.
Obwohl ich letzte woche, bei einem Nachbarteich , beobachten konnte, wie ein reiher zwischen den Schnürenl anglief.


----------



## Popeye (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab lange nichts mehr geschrieben. Leider hat sich die Reiherplage an meinem Teich breit gemacht und ich fürchte, dass schon ein großer Teil der Forellen gefressen wurden. Auch wenn schon massig Schnüre gespannt wurden, so hat das wohl nicht gereicht. Morgen werde ich den Teich ablassen, die Fische zählen und dann mit einem Kumpel zusammen den Teich neu überspannen, dann im Abstand von 20 cm und kurz über dem Boden, damit kein Reiher mehr rankommt. Werde mich morgen Abend mit dem Resultat melden.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Hallo Heiko

Und was kam beim Teich ablassen raus.
Wie leuft es sonst so mit deinem Teich ?


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hab es zeitlich nicht geschafft den Teich ganz abzulassen und zu zählen. Denke es fehlen an die hundert Forellen, kann auch mehr oder weniger sein. Der Teich ist jetzt vernünftig überspannt und seit dem hab ich auch am Teich keinen Reiher mehr gesehen. Ein Problem bleibt jedoch: Der Futterautomat wird von den Fischen nicht angenommen, obwohl er vernünftig eingestellt ist udn Futter drin ist. Mittlerweile sind die ersten hundert kilo Futter aufgebrucht und hab nun Lachsforellenfutter und anderes sinkendes bestellt, müsste noch diese Woche kommen. Füttere 4 Mal pro Woche, also denke ich, dass die Forellen sich auch etwas selbstständig auf Nahrungssuche machen, sind ja massig Bachflohkrebse etc im Teich. Irgendwie sind aus dem Zulauf ein paar kleine Bachforellen eingewandert. Naja, will gleich mal hin und füttern. Die größten Forellen sind jetzt an die 30 cm und bei nem knappen Pfund, sie kleinsten bei 20 cm. Das Wasser bleibt auch bei der Hitze der letzten Wochen relativ kühl und der Durchfluss ist auch bei geringem Wasserstand der Au konstant und ausreichend. In den letzten 6 Wochen eine tote Forelle herausgefischt, bedingt durch den Stress beim Ablassen des Teiches. 
Also es läuft bisher noch super...

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (17. September 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moinsen,
Nun ist es ca ein halbes Jahr her, dass ich mit den Arbeiten an meinem Teich begonnen habe. Den Sommer haben die Fisch gut überstanden und durch einige Probefänge weiß ich, dass die Forellen mittlerweile zwischen 300 und 600 Gramm schwer sind. Die Unterschiede sind natürlich, aber auch weil verschiedene Größen eingesetzt wurden. Habe bisher noch keine Bachforelle gefangen, aber die sind wohl etwas scheuer als die Refos. Der Reiher holt sich natürlich auch seinen Teil, denke mittlerweile an die 150 stck. Hab jetzt noch 60 Kg Futter stehen (Füttere mit Beta-Carotin angereicherertes Futter in 6mm), wenn die verfüttert sind, wird abgefischt/abgelassen. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, aber mal sehen, wie viele Fische übrig sind.
Wollte nächstes Jahr auch einige Lachse besetzen (setzlinge). Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute, wollte mal wieder von meinem Teich berichten. Nun ist ja Winter, dh. die Forellen fressen nicht mehr so viel und sind nicht mehr so aktiv bei der Nahrungssuche. Momentan füttere ich 1-2 mal die Woche und fülle den Futterautomaten alle 14 Tage nach. 
Habe ja vor 4 Wochen zusätzlich fangfähige Saiblinge, Karpfen und Futterfische besetzt. Ich hoffe ein bisschen darauf, dass die Karpfen im Sommer ordentlich den Schlamm aufwühlen und das Wasser trüben und auch so helfen den Schlamm zu verflüssigen und durch den Mönch loszuwerden. Aber primär sind die dafür, dass auch die Pellets die am Boden landen, verfüttert werden. Hab 18 Karpfen, davon 12 K2 und 6 K3 besetzt. Die Futterfische sind Rotfedern in 3-6 cm, also ideal für Forellen. Denke, aber dass sich die Refos nicht viel aus Denen machen. Vielleicht erfreuen sich die Bafos oder die Saiblinge daran. Jetzt nähert sich das Frühjahr und mein nächstes Projekt rückt immer näher. Wie ich ja geschrieben habe, folgt hinter dem Ablauf meines ersten Teiches ein zweiter Teich, der noch etwas größer bzw. breiter und auf jeden Fall tiefer ist. Ein Großteil der Bäume die noch im Sommer drin lagen, sind raus. Trotzdem liegen noch einige Bäume kreuz und quer im Teich, außerdem sehr viele Äste und über der 20-40cm dicken Schlammschicht wächst alles mögliche an Unkraut und Sumpffplanzen, da der Teich ja immer 10 cm Wasser führt, bedingt durch den Ablauf des ersten Teiches. 
Diesen Teich möchte ich dieses Frühjahr herrichten. Durch die Tiefe hoffe ich darauf, dass der Reiher schlechtere Chancen hat, hier auf Jagd zu gehen. Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich den Teich für fangfähige Fische nutzen will oder doch eher zur Setzlingsmast. Auf jeden Fall will ich auch hier ein paa Karpfen und Schleien einsetzen und zusätzlich noch Futterfische. Habe auch dran gedacht, die größeren Forellen, ab 1 kg hier hineinzusetzen, da der Teich größer ist, als der erstere.

Im folgenden nun ein paar Bilder von diesem Teich, wie er momentan aussieht. 
Meine Frage hierzu: Wie würdet ihr vorgehen.
Da ich Student bin, habe ich nicht die Mittel einen Bagger zu bestellen und der Verpächter hat auch keinen, also fällt das schonmal weg. Ich weiß welche Arbeit das bedeutet. 
Wann (welchen Monat) würdet ihr die Arbeiten durchführen? Besatz soll spätestens Mitte April erfolgen!

Das letzte Bild zeigt den ersten Teich aus einer anderen Perspektive


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Wann (welchen Monat) würdet ihr die Arbeiten durchführen? Besatz soll spätestens Mitte April erfolgen!




So wie das Loch aussieht und du ja scheinbar nur eine Schubkarre zur Verfügung hast, würde ich mal jetzt anfangen wenn du im April fertig sein willst....:q

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hehe...ja will auch auf jeden Fall diesen Monat ein bisschen was machen, aber bei der Kälte ist das kein angenehmes Arbeiten...


----------



## Fischpaule (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

...ich bin mir sicher, das dir warm genug werden wird bei der Schinderei, sei lieber froh, das kein Sommer ist :q


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Als erstes hole dir einen Kasten Bier !! und lade einige kräftige Kumpels ein.Das wird viel arbeit, wenn du wen kennst der mit Holz heizt und auch wenig Geld hat überlasse den das Holz zum selberschlagen.
Amschließend: Schubkarre und Attake, hilfreich könnte auch ein Trecker mit Grabenbagger sein (noch ein Kasten Bier).
Bei uns im Ort gibt es einen super kräftig aber dumm, der würde das sogar für 3€ machen (wird oft ausgenutzt), sollte es so einen Typen auch bei euch geben


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also das Holz habe ich schon jemandem versprochen gegen einen kleinen Preis, muss nur selbst die Stämme da raus kriegen. Denke aber, dass ich einfach mit Wathose reinsteige und dann schonmal die freiliegenden Stämme mit der Motorsäge kleinsäge, so dass ich die Stücke einfacher rausbekomme. Leider sind mir keine dummen und starken Leute in meinem Dorf bekannt, will auch ungerne alle möglichen Leute an meinem Teich haben, weil den so noch keiner kennt, außer der Bauern und der Förster. Den Schlamm kann ich zum Teil durch den Mönch rausspülen, das dauert zwar ne ganze Weile aber funktioniert. Ist nur nicht so gut für die Au, aber da ich nur jedes Mal ne kleinere Menge rauslasse, schadet das nicht allzuviel. Leider hilft ein Trecker mit Grabenbagger nicht, da der Baggerarm zu kurz wäre. Müsste über 5 Meter lang sein....

Gruß Heiko


Ps: @Fischpaule: Letztes Frühjahr hab ich die halbe Zeit ohne T-shirt gearbeitet, da mir bei der Arbeit so warm wird. Das schlimmste war aber, dass meine Arme total trocken und gerötet waren, da der aggressive Faulschlamm die Haut sehr stark reizt...


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So es geht wieder los...

Nahchdem ich vor ein paar Wochen angefangen bin, den großen Teich zu entrümpeln, kommt nun etwas Bewegung in die Sache. Vor 3 Wochen war es einfach noch zu kalt, das hält ja kein Mensch aus, trotz Neopren. Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen lässt es sich ganz gut arbeiten im Teich. Bedingt durch den hohen Wasserstand des Baches, steht im Teich etwa 30-50 cm Wasser, dazu dann noch der Schlamm, sprich man ist bis zu den Knien oder noch weiter drin. Bisher habe ich den größten Teil des Krautes an einigen Punkten am Damm gesammelt und tausende Äste aus dem Teich entfernt. Auch die Stämme die noch im Teich liegen habe ich "entastet", sodass sie nun nur noch raus müssen. Beim Entfernen des Krautes hab ich immer wieder Stichlinge dazwischen gehabt, hat da nur so gewimmelt von denen, ein paar Bachforellen/Meerforellen waren auch dabei. Leider kann ich ja während der Arbeiten nicht das Wasser abdrehen, der die beiden Teiche ja hintereinander geschaltet sind. Momentan ist der Durchfluss immens, so um die 80 liter/sekunde, im Sommer ja immerhin auch noch 25 liter/sekunde und mehr. 

Hab mich auch jetzt entschlossen, wie ich diesen Teich nutzen will. Da er größer ist als der erstere, sollen hier die Großforellen rein, also erstmal alle aus Teich 1. Die Forellen dort haben ein Gewicht von über einen Kg erreicht. Zu den Forellen noch 15 Karpfen k3. Zudem will ich ein Netzkäfig reintun (3x3Meter), wo nochmal Setzlinge 18-21 cm reinkommen, die dann auf Speisegröße gemästet werden (Futterautomat). So hab ich dann immer Fische, wenn ich räuchern möchte oder mal Kunden habe die welche haben möchten.

Im kleinen Teich werd ich RBF 10-12cm einsetzen, ca. 1000 Stück. Diesmal kein BF, da diese zu langsam wachsen und auch zu scheu sind, also daher zu wenig Futter abbekommen. Zu den RBF noch 20 K2, die die Reste fressen können. Ich bin mir hierbei bewusst dass die nicht ideal wachsen werden, aber immerhin verwerten sie das Futter, was die Forellen nicht mehr fressen.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Großforellen?
Wie sieht die Sterblichkeit da aus? Ich würde gern die RBF von nun 1 auf 5 kg mästen, wie lange dauert das im Schnitt?

Morgen gehts weiter und am Wochenende kommen mal ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin Heiko
Schöner Bericht, bin ja wie immer gespannt auf die Bilder.
Mit deinen Großforellen kann ich dir leider keinen Tip geben, da wir die längst nicht so groß werden lassen, sie haben dann einen zu ungünstigen FQ.
Na dann weiter viel Spass....

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hier nun ein paar Bilder:

Bild eins und zwei zeigen den Teich den ich letztes Jahr "restauriert" habe. 

Bild drei: Hier die Stämme die noch im Teich 2 liegen.

Bild vier: Der Mönch am Auslauf von Teich 2

Bild Fünf: Hier ein Haufen Äste, den ich da zusammengesammelt habe


----------



## bmt_hethske (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Bild sechs: Teich 2 (Nach mehreren Tagen Arbeit!!!)

Bild sieben: Einlauf von Teich 2

Bild acht: Mein Auto eingesaut, nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass ein Volvo kein Geländewagen ist 

Bild neun: Daher der Dreck am Auto

Bild zehn: Vom Besetzen des ersten Teiches im April 2007

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Schöne Bilder, das ist ja regelrecht ein Hochsicherheitstrakt was den Kormoranschutz angeht|supergri und die Angler dürfte das auch abschrecken.
Also wenn alles so aussah wie im Teich 2, dann war es wirklich nötig mal was zu tun - und da wartet ja noch ein gutes Stück Arbeit auf dich...
...viel Spass dabei:g

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich hatte die Schnüre erst im Abstand von drei Meter, aber das hat den Reiher gar nicht gestört. AUch bei einem Meter Abstand landet der einfach zwischen den Schnüren und geht auf Jagd. Aber bei dem Abstand von nun 50-60 cm hab ich ihn nie wieder im Teich gesehen, während er vorher jedesmal weg flatterte, wenn ich mich dem Teich gehähert habe


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

na das gibt aber ein schönes Osterfeuer (die Zweige von Bild 5)


----------



## Syntac (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das mit dem Hochsicherheitstrakt war auch mein erster Gedanke 
"Teichanlage Alcatraz!" 

Aber Respekt, viel Arbeit rein gesteckt, die sich auch wirklich gelohnt hat!

Grüße, Harry


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute,
Nachdem wir ja nun jetzt in nem anderen Thread eine sehr spannende und zum Teil lächerliche Diskussion über angelnde Kinder geführt haben, jetzt mal zurück zu meinem Vorhaben. 

Ich habe ja vor kurzem die Bäume entastet und allerlei Äste und Geröll aus dem neuen Teich entfernt. Am Wochenende sprach ich mit dem Betriebshelfer meines Verpächters. 
Er hat zugesagt, am kommenden Wochenende mit dem Radlader/Teleskoplader die Bäume hinauszuziehen. Auch die große Baumwurzel die am Rand liegt, kann dann raus kommen. Er meinte auf jeden Fall, dass er ne Menge rauskriegen würde. 

Danach kann man dann dem Schlamm den Kampf ansagen...
Hab kurz überlegt das mit ner Pumpe zu machen, wie in dem anderen Thread beschrieben, aber nun werd ich es erstmal so versuchen, da ich durch den relativ starken Durchfluss ja schon ne Menge Schlamm/Sand rausbekomme. 

Nochmal was praktisches:
Wieviele Forellensetzlinge (stck. oder kg) kann ich in einem Fischtransportbehälter (AGK) von 165 liter (600mm x 800 x 350) transportieren? Zeitpunkt: Anfang April, Dauer: 1,5 Stunden.
Natürlich mit einer Belüftungsanlage (Membrankompressor 70liter/minute, Stabausströmer).

Wollte nämlich dieses Jahr Setzlinge aus Dänemark holen, dort sind sie billiger und vor allem gibt es dort auch Saiblinge und Goldforellen als Setzlinge. 


Hier nun mal wieder ein paar Bilder:

1: Am Einlauf/die Aufstemmung der Au am Einlauf in das Zulaufrohr
2: Forellen aus dem Teich: ca. 1000g./stck
3: Der Bach

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Nochmal die Frage: 
Wieviele Forellensetzlinge (Nehmen wir mal 12-15cm) kann ich in einem Fischtransportbehälter (AGK) von 165 liter (600mm x 800 x 350) transportieren? Zeitpunkt: Anfang April, Dauer: 1,5 Stunden.
Natürlich mit einer Belüftungsanlage (Membrankompressor 70liter/minute, Stabausströmer).

Welche Menge an Forellenstzlinge vertragen eigentlich die Plastiksäcke?
Habe bisher immer Forellensetzlinge in Säcken geholt (50 mal 100cm oder 60 mal 120cm), bis mir letztes Jahr einer im Auto ausgelaufen ist und ich die 100 Forellen zwischen meinen Sitzen herauspicken konnte.


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also bei typischen Temperaturen Anfang April: 10 Grad Luft. Dass bei wärmeren Wetter weniger Fisch rein kann ist klar.


----------



## gte81 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

frage an den themensteller:
was machst du mit den vielen forellen? an wen kann man die verkaufen? könnt mir vorstellen das gaststätten und supermärkte schon ihre lieferer haben. und selbst wenn man ne große familie hat, wollen di nicht jeden tag forellen essen.|bla:
also wo kann man die verkaufen und zu was für nem preis?
danke
gruß


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also ich muss schon sagen TOP LEISTUNG. Habe mir mal eben von Anfang bis Ende alles durchgelesen, und bin von dem Ergebnis erstaunt. Würde mich auch mal interessieren was Du mit dem Fisch machst wenn Du den Teich nicht befischen läßt...
Aber jetzt auch mal ne Frage an alle die sich hier so durchlesen. Kann man irgendwo einsehen ob irgendwo jemand ne Anlage verpachtet/verkauft? Oder findet man sowas echt nur durch Zufall?  Gruß Mike


----------



## Blub (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt den hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300203643463&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

zufällig jemand?

Einige Seiten vorher wurde über einen Teich in Honnef berichtet der angeblich zu teuer sei ... ist es der oder ist der Preis ok?

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Schade nicht bei mir um de ecke. Sieht nich schlecht aus die Anlage. Zum Preis kann ich nichts sagen, kenn mich da nicht aus. Gruß Mike


----------



## Blub (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Schade nicht bei mir um de ecke. Sieht nich schlecht aus die Anlage. Zum Preis kann ich nichts sagen, kenn mich da nicht aus. Gruß Mike


 
Gefallen tut sie mir auch gut Ich schau mir die Geschichte morgen in natura an.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Blub schrieb:


> Gefallen tut sie mir auch gut Ich schau mir die Geschichte morgen in natura an.
> 
> Gruss
> Ralf


 

Hallo Ralf #h
Kannst ja dann mal Posten...Ahjo nimm die Angel mit #:

gruß mike


----------



## Blub (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo!

Hier ist noch einer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteichanlage...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Allerdings nix für meinen Geldbeutel.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## gte81 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

kann mir einer sagen, an wen man die forellen in großer stückzahl verkaufen kann?
danke


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



gte81 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen, an wen man die forellen in großer stückzahl verkaufen kann?
> danke


 
Grüß Dich|wavey:...Du fragst so energisch nach, hast Du vor einen Teich zu pachten? 
Gruß Mike


----------



## Gardenfly (14. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

...zumindest nicht an Gaststätten,ausser du hälst alle Hygiene und Gewerbevorschriften ein.
ist bei euch ein Angelverein ?


----------



## bmt_hethske (15. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also bisher habe ich nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Forellen herausgefischt und dann geräuchter, quasi Eigenbedarf und Bekannte und Nachbarn damit versorgt. An Gaststätten verkaufen, lässt sich leider kaum machen. Dann müsste man wohl auch Gewerbe anmelden und die Fische veterenärmedizinisch untersuchen lassen, sowie nachweisen können, dass die Setzlinge aus Seuchenfreien Betrieben stammen, was jedoch in meinem Fall kein Problem wäre. 
Ich will einen großen Teil der Fische bis zur Größe von 2-4 kg wachsen lassen, sodass sie große Filets haben, die sich zum Kalträuchern oder Graved eignen.

Wenn ich könnte würde ich gerne einen Teil der Forellen verkaufen, zB. als Besatz an Angelvereine (Hab ja auch Bachforellen). Jedoch ist die dänische Konkurrenz so günstig (Kg Regenbogner ab 2,50, Bachforellen ab 3,50), da würde es mir in der Seele weh tun, meine Fische für einen solch niedrigen Preis wegzugeben. Zudem meine Forellen wirklich in einer Top Kondition sind. Sie haben rotes Fleisch, obwohl ich nicht das Futter mit Farbstoffen füttere, sprich weil sie genügend der im Teich reichlich vorhandenen Bachflohkrebse fressen und ihre Flossen sind nicht abgefressen und ausgefranst.
Dafür, so meine Meinung, ist es völlig legitim, mehr Geld zu verlangen, also lohnt der Verkauf nur an den Endverbraucher auf privater Basis. 

Geld verdienen mit einem solchen Hobby Teich ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht möglich. Wenn ich berechne was ich letztes Jahr an Futter gekauft habe, dazu noch die Setzlinge, die Transportkosten usw. 

Hab letzte Woche für den neuen Teich erst 200 Meter (8 Rollen) Schafsdraht gekauft und angespitzte Pfähle, um nen Zaun zu bauen. 

Wenn jemand nie Idee hat, wie ich dennoch einige Fische zu vernünftigen Preisen absetzen kann, dann immer her damit 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Blub (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jedoch ist die dänische Konkurrenz so günstig (Kg Regenbogner ab 2,50, Bachforellen ab 3,50), da würde es mir in der Seele weh tun, meine Fische für einen solch niedrigen Preis wegzugeben. Zudem meine Forellen wirklich in einer Top Kondition sind. Sie haben rotes Fleisch, obwohl ich nicht das Futter mit Farbstoffen füttere, sprich weil sie genügend der im Teich reichlich vorhandenen Bachflohkrebse fressen und ihre Flossen sind nicht abgefressen und ausgefranst.
> Dafür, so meine Meinung, ist es völlig legitim, mehr Geld zu verlangen, also lohnt der Verkauf nur an den Endverbraucher auf privater Basis.
> ...


 
Hallo!

Ich habe gerade vor 1 Stunde mit einem Teichbesitzer (und seit einer Stunde bin ich auch einer ) über dieses Thema gesprochen. Seine Aussage über die dänischen Forellen war dass sie eben qualitativ (geschmacklich nicht so gut und Fleisch nicht so fest) lang nicht das sind was ortsansässige Züchter verkaufen. Also ich würde gerne etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen um wirklich eine erstklassige Speiseforelle zu bekommen.
Von da her sehe ich doch Chancen für Dich die eine oder andere Forelle an Teichpächter abzusetzen. Ich selbst brauche - zumindest voererst - keine da der Fischbesatz meines Teiches Bestand der Kaufverhandlungen waren, d.h. ich bekomme den Besatz umsonst da der Sohn des Vorbesitzers in einer Zuchtanlage arbeitet. Aber falls wirklich mal was brauchen sollte werde ich gerne Deine Qualitätsforellen beanspruchen. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen das sich Deine Arbeit zumindest ein klein wenig bezahlt macht.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Gardenfly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Schon mal mit "Bioforellen" versucht ?
Artgerechte Haltung und Naturnahrung müsste doch ein Kaufargument sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Blub schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe gerade vor 1 Stunde mit einem Teichbesitzer (und seit einer Stunde bin ich auch einer ) über dieses Thema gesprochen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ralf...
Hast Du denn Teich gekauft über den wir letztens redeten?:vik:

Gruß Mike#h


----------



## Blub (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf...
> Hast Du denn Teich gekauft über den wir letztens redeten?:vik:
> 
> Gruß Mike#h


 
Hi Mike,

ja, ist jetzt meiner. Steckt aber auch noch ne Menge Arbeit drin. Aber ich habs ja so gewollt 

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja mensch Ralf dann mal meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Teich.
Viel Arbeit ... |kopfkrat die Anlage sah eigendlich ganz gut aus.
Naja Du schaffst dat schon sonst hätteste ja nicht zugeschlagen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Blub (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi Mike,

die Anlage an sich ist tadellos nur das Gelände drumherum ist nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Da ist lange nichts daran gemacht worden und ich habs halt gern sauber. Und ausserdem brauche ich noch unbedingt einen gemauerten Grill, eine kleine Hütte und und und  ... du kennst das ja. Fall es Dich mal in die Gegend verschlägt kannste gerne mal die Angel reinhalten.

Gruss 
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das Angebot nehme ich doch mal Danke sagend an.:q
Bin jetzt Ostern in NRW aber da ghet´s erstmal zum Angelpark Eicherscheid, wie jedes Jahr wenn ich dort meinen Schwager besuche. Aber mal in real die Anlage sehen wäre Super kannst ja mal nen paar Kontaktdaten an meine Emailaddy senden.
Naja ich schaue mich in Berlin mal um ob es irgenwo nicht eine Anlage gibt die wegen meiner auch Pflegebedürftig ist aber naja sollte schon in meiner nähe sein.
Gruß Mike#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ralf ich nochmal ganz kurz in eigener Sache ... Kannst ja mal in der SUCHE "FORELLEN FANGEN BEI SCHNEEFALL" eingeben, vieleicht kannste mir da weiterhelfen.
Danke Mike


----------



## Blub (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ralf ich nochmal ganz kurz in eigener Sache ... Kannst ja mal in der SUCHE "FORELLEN FANGEN BEI SCHNEEFALL" eingeben, vieleicht kannste mir da weiterhelfen.
> Danke Mike


 
Gemacht, aber viel wars nicht 

Gruss 
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

#hHi Ralf... Danke trotzdem..habe jetzt durch meine rumfragerei mitbekommen...oder rausgelesen das es im eigendlichen nicht unbedingt das Wetter bestimmt was man fängt. Es geht denke Ich jetzt einzig und allein um die Schleppgeschwindigkeit und die Tiefe...Ja war mir auch klar...aber da niemand mit besseren Aussagen beigetragen hat, denke Ich das es sich zu normalem Wetter nicht unterscheidet...Ich werde mal einfach so Angeln wie immer und gucken was bei raus kommt.Also Ich berichte von meinem OsterSamstag"""" Und stelle Bilder rein wenn es erfolgreich war.
Danke und Gruß Mike


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@ Gardenfly

Um die Forellen Bio-Forellen zu nennen, müssten sie mit biologischem Futter gefüttert worden sein. Ich füttere normales Biomar und Trouvit, beides nicht biologisch. Auch wenn die Forellen auch viele Bachflohkrebse und Kleinfische fressen, wäre die Bezeichnung ja irreführend. 

Aber in Top Kondition sind meine Fische allemal, das hab ich schon oft genug gemerkt, wenn ich ein paar zur Kontrolle herausgefischt habe. 

Im Moment warte ich immer noch darauf dass der Verpächter mir die Bäumes aus dem zweiten Teich zieht. Die letzten Wochenende waren zu nass und stürmig, ich hoffe dass es über Ostern klappt. 
Werde über Ostern auf jeden Fall ne Woche am Teich arbeiten und mal wieder Bilder einstellen. Sollte alles klappen, was ja leider nicht immer der Fall ist, würde ich meinen kleinen Teich ablassen und den Teich abfischen, Fische in den großen umsetzen. Danach erfolgt ein Neubesatz des kleinen Teiches. 

Naja mal gucken wie weit ich komme.
Hat jemand ne intelligente Idee wie ich nen Belüfter mit 200 W mit Strom versorge, ohne für 2000 Euro ne Solaranlage zu kaufen?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Leute

Ich berichte mal wieder über die Lage an meinen beiden Teichen. Heute habe ich die Pacht für dieses Jahr übergeben und habe mit dem Verpächter geredet. Raus kam, dass wegen der momentan Arbeitslage in der Landwirtschaft, die Bäume nicht mehr herausgezogen werden in absehbarer Zeit. Daher kommt diesen Freitag mein Cousin mit seinem Traktor und wird dann mit meiner Hilfe die Stämme herausziehen. Heute habe ich 6 Stunden lang Schlamm geschaufelt, ganz schön mühselige Arbeit. 

Hab auch nochmal ein paar Forellen aus dem ersten Teich geangelt, fürs Abendessen. Dabei auch eine wunderschön gezeichnete Bachforelle, mit perfekt gewachsenen Flossen und lauter roter Farbtupfer - wie aus dem Bilderbuch 

Werde am Freitag noch mal Bilder von der Aktion reinstellen. Hoffe dass das Wetter mir keinen Strich gegen die Rechnung macht. 


Hier ein paar Bilder von heute:


----------



## PiraT86 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

perfekt!


----------



## voice (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hi blub...ich kenne die anlage und den vorbesitzer....und den der sie gebaut hat.... ich will deine begeisterung nicht schmälern ABER... bevor du auch nur einen handschlag da machst was nicht in den normalen kreislauf der natur passt, rate ich dir dringend, das örtliche ordnungsamt und die untere wasserbehörde zu befragen sonst wird diese anlage ganz schnell eine ganz teure sache... bei fragen pn
voice
ps
sorry ich habe es gerade erst gelesen.....


----------



## Syntac (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



voice schrieb:


> hi blub...ich kenne die anlage und den vorbesitzer....und den der sie gebaut hat.... ich will deine begeisterung nicht schmälern ABER... bevor du auch nur einen handschlag da machst was nicht in den normalen kreislauf der natur passt, rate ich dir dringend, das örtliche ordnungsamt und die untere wasserbehörde zu befragen sonst wird diese anlage ganz schnell eine ganz teure sache... bei fragen pn
> voice
> ps
> sorry ich habe es gerade erst gelesen.....



Kenn zwar die Anlage nicht, aber aus eigener Erfahrung... 
Wollte zuerst auch Grill mauern, etc... 
Bin momentan froh, dass meine Gerätehütte stehen bleibt.


----------



## Blub (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



voice schrieb:


> hi blub...ich kenne die anlage und den vorbesitzer....und den der sie gebaut hat.... ich will deine begeisterung nicht schmälern ABER... bevor du auch nur einen handschlag da machst was nicht in den normalen kreislauf der natur passt, rate ich dir dringend, das örtliche ordnungsamt und die untere wasserbehörde zu befragen sonst wird diese anlage ganz schnell eine ganz teure sache... bei fragen pn
> voice
> ps
> sorry ich habe es gerade erst gelesen.....


 
Hi Voice!

Ich habe Dir eine PN geschrieben.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Blub (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Syntac schrieb:


> Kenn zwar die Anlage nicht, aber aus eigener Erfahrung...
> Wollte zuerst auch Grill mauern, etc...
> Bin momentan froh, dass meine Gerätehütte stehen bleibt.


 
Hallo!

Was ist passiert?

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Ralf alte Hütte....

öhhh... gibbet etwa Probleme mit deiner Anlage????


Gruß Mike#h


----------



## Blub (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi Toxictoolz!

Bis jetzt nicht. Aber es scheint eine sensitive Gegend zu sein ;+ Da habe ich aber auch schon mit gerechnet. Schauen wir mal.
Ist aber grundsätzlich eine gute Frage: 

Was darf man, was darf man nicht an so einem Teich? 

Vermutlich ist das aber gar nicht pauschal zu beantworten da es sehr stark von den zuständigen Behörden abhängt ... denke ich mal.

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## Syntac (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das leidige Problem eben mit Nichtgenehmigungen von Aufenthaltsraum (kleine Hütte ausser für Geräte). 

Von gemauerten Grill usw. habe ich jetzt mal abgesehen, hab das Grundstück auch erst seit letztem Jahr, werd mich mal langsam ran tasten.


----------



## Blub (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Syntac schrieb:


> Das leidige Problem eben mit Nichtgenehmigungen von Aufenthaltsraum (kleine Hütte ausser für Geräte).
> 
> Von gemauerten Grill usw. habe ich jetzt mal abgesehen, hab das Grundstück auch erst seit letztem Jahr, werd mich mal langsam ran tasten.


 
Hallo!

Ich bin froh das ich rechtzeitig gewarnt worden bin. Der Grill wäre bei mir auch die erste Massnahme gewesen, und noch so einiges mehr. Ich hab aber auch kein Problem alles so zu lassen wie es ist. Ich fahre einen riesigen Pick-Up und da passt alles drauf was man so braucht. Von daher brauche ich keine Hütte oder ähnliches um Sachen unter zu stellen. Ist halt etwas mehr Aufwand.
Aber ... das wird schnell langweilig ich brauch immer etwas zu tun, daher geht der Trend ganz klar zum Zweit-Teich|kopfkrat

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Syntac (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ne kleinere Hütte (für Grill / Stühle / Gartenwerkzeuge) würde ich denke ich mal riskieren - aber da kann mein vorredner, der das Gelände kennt, bestimmt mehr dazu sagen.

Was hast Du für nen Pickup? suche schon länger einen, aber gebraucht kriegt man die nur absolut überteuert meiner meinung nach, und nen Neuer wäre mir zu Schade wg. Hund / Weiher etc. 

p.s.: wir spamen irgendwie Heiko`s thread voll |rolleyes

...kann man da evtl. nen extra thema drauß machen lieber mod?


----------



## Blub (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Syntac schrieb:


> Ne kleinere Hütte (für Grill / Stühle / Gartenwerkzeuge) würde ich denke ich mal riskieren - aber da kann mein vorredner, der das Gelände kennt, bestimmt mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> Was hast Du für nen Pickup? suche schon länger einen, aber gebraucht kriegt man die nur absolut überteuert meiner meinung nach, und nen Neuer wäre mir zu Schade wg. Hund / Weiher etc.


 
Ich hab einen Dodge, amerikanisches Teil. Ich liebe ihn weil ich mir um Drehmoment keine Gedanken machen muss aber kann ihn natürlich nicht jedermann empfehlen. Der nimmt sich schon ein paar Schlücke Benzin. Und du hast Recht, ein neuer ist sicher zu schade. Ich lege auch immer Decken oder ähnliches aus und vergurte alles wenn ich etwas transportiere sonst wird die Ladefläche zu sehr verballert.
Ich habe aber Bekannte die auf Toyota-Pickups schwören. Die meinen der sei unkaputtbar (Diesel-Version).



Syntac schrieb:


> p.s.: wir spamen irgendwie Heiko`s thread voll |rolleyes
> ...kann man da evtl. nen extra thema drauß machen lieber mod?


 
Stimmt. Vielleicht einen neuen aufmachen? Thema: Auflagen und Bestimmungen am Teich?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Super idee Ralf... Nimm genau diesen Titel für´s Thema und wir können bestimmt alle noch was lernen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Syntac (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Jup, keine schlechte Idee. 

Gab letzthin schon nen Thread über Bestimmungen bez. Hütten / Bauwägen etc. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119909

Mach doch einen über Deine Anlage (mit viel Pics / Aktualisierungen) - da kann Dir spezifisch geholfen werden, ausserdem sieht man dann auch, wie sich so eine Anlage im Lauf der Zeit entwickelt (wie bei Heiko z.b.).
Gefällt mir persönlich ganz gut


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@Syntac

genau hat sich sehr viel getan bei Heiko...frage mich jedoch immer wie er es bei den ganzen Schnurgespanne noch schafft sich da selnst Forellen raus zu fischen...
naja er wird schon seine Metoden dafür haben...
Gruß Mike


----------



## Blub (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo!

Ich hatte vor alles in Form einer Web-Page festzuhalten. Aber wenn ich nichts machen darf wirds die Web-Page auch nicht geben 

Dann bleibt's halt so wie es ist. Kein Beinbruch. Der Teich ist das wichtigste und der ist ja da 

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall alles dokumentieren was so geschieht. Planung, Besatz usw. und für fachkundigen Rat bin ich immer dankbar. Ich bin blutiger Nur-Angler und habe eine Menge aufzuholen und vermutlich auch so einiges Lehrgeld zu bezahlen.

Heikos Bericht finde ich auch absolute Spitzenklasse. Schon enorm was er auf die Beine gestellt hat.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Syntac (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

ich würde jetzt nicht gleich nur schwarz oder weiß sehn...

es ist nen gewaltiger Unterschied, ob du nen 50qm Blockhaus, mit gemauerten Grill, überdachter Terrasse und Carport hin stellst, oder nen Hüttchen mit paar qm, das sich gut in die Umgebung integriert und Du Deinen Grill usw. reinstellst und gegen ne kleine Bank mit nem kleinen Tischchen wird auch wohl kaum einer was sagen...

meine Hütte hat so 10qm, vorne paar Haken reingeschraubt, das ich ne grüne Gewebeplane bei Bedarf als Regenschutz hin spannen kann, und ich bring Garten- Teich- und Grillutensilien perfekt unter. 
Und wenn ich mal dort schlafe, stell ich schnell nen Schirmzelt hin


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@ToxicToolz : Naja mit ner feinen Spinnrute und gut gezielten Würfen kann man auch trotz der Schnüre ne Forelle herausfangen. Fische die mit einem 3er Spinner mit Schon-Einzelhaken heraus. Jedoch nur, wenn ich auch welche benötige.

Leider ist eingetroffen, was ich befürchtet habe. Regen, Regen und nochmals Regen....
Bei so aufgeweichtem Boden kann ich die Aktion morgen vergessen, denn der Traktor würde wohl im Schlamm steckenbleiben. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Wetter bis Montag noch umschwingt.

Werde wohl dieses Jahr auch nicht vor Ende April fertig sein...
 Naja bei schönem Wetter macht die Arbeit an den Teichen ja auch mehr Spaß.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> @ToxicToolz :
> Leider ist eingetroffen, was ich befürchtet habe. Regen, Regen und nochmals Regen....
> Bei so aufgeweichtem Boden kann ich die Aktion morgen vergessen, denn der Traktor würde wohl im Schlamm steckenbleiben. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Wetter bis Montag noch umschwingt.
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie tröstlich, das es nicht nur mir so geht... wollte meinen Tümpel Ende März besetzen - wenn da wettermäßig kein Wunder geschieht, krieg ich den Teich bis dahin längst nicht hin...
Ist schon ein bißchen zum :c, über Ostern hat man Zeit und Muße...

Macht nichts, ich genieß den "Winter" hier im Sauerland, soviel Schnee hatten wir Jahre nicht mehr

Stefan


----------



## Syntac (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

jup, hab 2 wochen urlaub, in denen ich auch weiter machen wollte... pustekuchen, nix geht...


----------



## bmt_hethske (21. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich hatte ja drauf gesetzt dass ich über Ostern die Teiche komplett fertig machen kann, aber daraus wird ja nun leider nichts. Da ich in Dänemark studiere, hab ich sonst auch kaum Zeit das zu machen, jedenfalls in der Woche nicht. Letztes Jahr gab es ja Sommerwetter ab Mitte April, da waren es immer 25 Grad bei wolkenfreiem Himmel, als ich am Teich geschuftet habe. Aber so warmes Wetter ist auch wieder nachteilhaft für Besatz und vor allem Fischtransport.


----------



## bmt_hethske (26. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das Wetter ist einfach zu deprimierend!
Wollte ja eigentlich gestern loslegen und die Bäume da mit nem Trecker rausziehen, aber daraus wurde mal wieder nix. Der Hang ist bei dem Wetter zu schmierig und zu aufgeweicht, da würde ich viel zu tiefe Spuren in den Acker reißen....

Ob ich den Teich noch bis Ende April fertig bekomme bleibt fraglich. Ich hoffe wirklich dass das Wetter bald wieder "teichfreundlich" wird, sodass die Arbeit weitergehen kann.

Mal ne Frage am Rande: Verträgt ein Stromerzeuger (Standart-Ding aus dem Baumarkt) ein gewissen Grad an Feuchtigkeit? Sodass man so ein Ding in ner Art Wasserdichten Box am Teich aufbewaren kann und damit Pumpen und Belüfter betreiben kann?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## duc996freak (26. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo

Du kannst ja auch so Rostschutzkegel oder Raumentfeuchter mit in den Kasten legen, wie man sie auch in Waffenschränken oft sieht, ich denke dadurch kannst du die haltbarkeit des Agregates um ein vielfaches erhöhen

http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Korrosionsschutz/_/bid/143747/cpage/0/tf/square/productdetail.html

http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Raumentfeuchter/_/bid/143748/cpage/0/tf/square/productdetail.html

mfg Markus


----------



## bmt_hethske (26. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

wunderbar, zumal ich nen Frankonia Laden gleich um die Ecke habe. Muss nur mal sehen ob ich so einen "Kasten" selbst zimmere oder ob es da fertige Lösungen gibt. 
Aber danke für den Tipp, das werde ich notieren.


----------



## voice (28. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

sorry ich hab im mom extrem wenig zeit..... also zu blubs teich.... der ist von nem freund von mir erbaut worden(leider verstorben) und dann an den achim verkauft worden. ... wir wollten da nur ein bisschen aufräumen und ein paar äste abschneiden und haben riesenärger bekommen, dass ist landschaftsschutzgebiet und es dürfen (damals ca 20 jahre her ) keinerlei veränderungen vorgenommen werden. wir haben dann gefragt, ob man einen unterstand bauen dürfe und sind fast erschlagen worden. ich weiss nicht, ob das heute noch so ist aber ich nehme es mal an. deshalb schrieb ich auch, dass man VORHER besser nachfragt. weill wenn die behörde erst mal sauer ist, kann man mit denen gar nicht mehr reden, ganz wichtig ist die rücksprache mit dem nabu ein herr dr. kemmer ist da ein ansprechpartner. also wir haben damals aufgrund der reaktion der behörde abstand von der anlage genommen.
@blub ...ich habe dir meine tel-nr. geschickt.... wenn die nicht angekommen ist melde dich nochmal....
voice


----------



## Blub (30. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi Voice,

vielen Dank erst mal fuer die Informationen. Ich habe mich auch schon damit abgefunden alles so zu belassen wie es ist (ausser ein paar Aufraeumarbeiten und vielleicht einen anderen Zaun oben). Hat ja auch was.
Deine Nummer kam an, vielen Dank. Mir ging es wie Dir - ich war die letzten Tage extrem beschaeftigt. Neuer Job und ziemlichen Termindruck ... werde Dich aber im Laufe dieser Woche anrufen.

Viele Gruessse
Ralf


----------



## Blub (30. März 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande: Verträgt ein Stromerzeuger (Standart-Ding aus dem Baumarkt) ein gewissen Grad an Feuchtigkeit? Sodass man so ein Ding in ner Art Wasserdichten Box am Teich aufbewaren kann und damit Pumpen und Belüfter betreiben kann?
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Vertragen tut er das schon aber es kann zu Korrosionen in der Zuendanlage kommen. Also falls er mal nicht mehr anspringen will Kerzenstecker, Kabel und Kerze checken. Ist im Grunde wie ein Moped das Jahr und Tag im Freien steht.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## bmt_hethske (7. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute,
Ich habe am Wochenende bei mir am Teich zwei verendete Fische gefunden. Es handelt sich um einen Saibling und eine Regenbogenforelle. Beide ca. 700 g schwer. Schwammen an der Kante, werden zu dem Zeitpunkt aber wohl schon 1-2 Tage tot gewesen sein.

Mich beschäftigt viel mehr die Todesursache. Der Saibling ist im Oktober besetzt worden, due RBF vor einem Jahr als Setzling.
In der Nähe des Kopfes habe ich Verletzungen festgestellt, also Löcher in der Haut. Kann dies das Werk eines Fischreihers sein?
Oder andere Schädlinge die in Frage kommen?

Vorab: Den anderen Fischen geht es bestens, es hat nichts mit dem Wasser oder so zu tun!

Am Körper des Saiblings finden sich dazu noch Kratzspuren oder sonstige merkwürdige Spuren.

Ich habe die Stellen markiert, damit es besser zu sehen ist.

Dann mal die Bilder

Im übrigen wird es bei mir morgen weiter gehen mit der Arbeit am zweiten Teich. Liege sehr schlecht in der Zeit, hoffe trotzdem fertig zu werden bis Ende April.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Sieht in der Tat nach Vogellöchern aus...

Allerdings nicht vom Kormoran, die wären größer und ausgefranzter. Interessant ist auch, dass die hintere Wunde am Saibling und die an der Forelle nicht von oben entstanden sind, sondern von der Seite (scheint auf den Bildern zumindest so).
Gänsesäger gibt´s keine bei Dir? 

Dann würde ich fast vermuten, dass die Löcher post mortem entstanden sind. Möglicherweise trieben die Fischlein (aus welchen gründen auch immer) schon tot umher und der Reiher hat dann nochmal getestet, ob da noch Leben drin steckt... |supergri
Die vermeindlichen Kratzspuren stammen möglicherweise vom Schnabel beim Versuch den Fisch herunterzuwürgen? #c


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also die einzigen Vögel die ich an meinem Teich habe, sind normale Wildenten.
Aber es kann wohl durchaus sein, dass ein Reiher zu Besuch war. Gänsessäger habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen, auch an dem Bach nebenan nicht. 

Danke für die Auswertung!


----------



## D-Info (8. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Männers, 
für Gänsesäger sind die beiden (Beute)Fische wohl ein bisschen zu gross. 
Ich würde da auch eher auf den Reiher tippen. 

CU, 
Claus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



D-Info schrieb:


> Hallo Männers,
> für Gänsesäger sind die beiden (Beute)Fische wohl ein bisschen zu gross.
> Ich würde da auch eher auf den Reiher tippen.
> 
> ...


Das kenn ich aber auch anders... 

Vor Jahren sah ich bei uns aufm See einen Gänsesäger, der sich an einem gößeren Fisch zu schaffen machte. 
Schnell hingerudert, den Gänsesäger verjagt - und siehe da: Ein wunderschöner 46cm Barsch, der sogar noch zuckte. :g
Also von wegen zu groß, ist alles relativ...


----------



## D-Info (9. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja Foolish, 
da hat der Gänsesäger den Barsch verkloppt, weil er ihm von unten am Bürzel gespielt hat. :q (Barsche sind halt frech)

Aber im Allgemeinen ist doch allein "runterschlucktechnisch" bei 10 - 15 cm schluss, oder meinste nicht? 
Auch kennt man bei denen ja nicht das Kormoran-Gier-Verhalten, alles zu fressen, egal, ob man daran verreckt. 

CU, 
Claus


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute,
Habe gestern und heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und am Teich weitergearbeitet.
Zusammen mit meinem Vater habe ich die Bäume kleingesägt und ich habe etwas Flößer gespielt und die nun ca. 1,5m bis 2,50 meter langen Stämme an die Ufer geschmissen. Von dort sollen sie nun weiter auf einen Stapel an der einen Seite des Teiches. Außerdem habe ich in dem Bach einige "Staudämme" die durch Treibholz enstanden sind, entfernt. So fließ das Wasser nun besser aus dem Teich ab. Ich habe nun jedoch festgestellt, dass der Teich tiefer ist, als der Wasserspiegel des Baches. So kann ich den Teich nie gänzlich leer bekommen. Am Auslauf zum Bach ist jedoch ein Anschluss der für die Kupplung eines Feuerwehrschlauchs passt. dieser Anschluss geht via ein Rohr durch den Ablaufmönch hindurch, sodass ich vermute, dass man die letzten m³ immer mit einer Pumoe abgepumpt hat. 

Was heute sehr erfreulich war, war die Tatsache, dass ich jetzt meine eigenes Eisvogelpaar fast genau am Teich habe. Da ich keine Forellenbrut aufziehe, können die ja keinen Schaden ansehen. Auch hab ich heute ne dicke Bachforellen im Bach gesehen, die muss an die 2 kg gehabt haben. 

Zum Schlamm im Teich. Im gesamten Teich findet sich noch immer eine Schlammschicht von ca. 30 cm vor. Dieses ist relativ flüssiger Schlamm, auch mal mit kleinen Zweigen darin. Kann man diesen abpumpen? Erinnere mich an einen Thread, wo das abpumpen von Schlamm behandet wurde.

Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Zustand des Teiches 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Syntac (10. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin Heiko, 

Wenn der Schlamm dünnflüssig ist, und keine größeren Feststoffe enthält, sollte das Abpumpen eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Langsam aber stetig gehts vorran mit dem Teich. Da die Zeit langsam wirklich knapp wird. Muss quasi dieses Wochenende fertig werden mit dem Schlamm und den Ästen, sodass ich wohl in der ersten Mai Woche besetzen kann. 

Hab mir gerade nen neuen Wagen zugelegt, einen Volvo S80, muss überhaupt mal gucken ob im Kofferraum genug Platz für den Fischtransportbehälter ist. 

Auf dem Foto unten sind nach einige Stämme erkennbar. Die hab ich aber gestern größtenteils entfernt und am Teichrand gestapelt. Muss mir noch ne Halterung für den Futterautomaten bauen, aber ansonsten bin ich dem Ziel schon ein Stück näher gekommen. 
Im Vorderen Teil (Bild vorne links) hab ich den Schlamm entfernt und im hinteren Teil ist auch schon ne Menge raus.

Ich würde den Schlamm gern abpumpen, aber dafür hab ich keine Ausrüstung und ich werde mir jetzt auch keine mehr zulegen. Lohnt sich ja jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Blub (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde den Schlamm gern abpumpen, aber dafür hab ich keine Ausrüstung und ich werde mir jetzt auch keine mehr zulegen. Lohnt sich ja jetzt auch nicht mehr.
> ...
> Gruß Heiko


 
Hallo Heiko!

Hab ich was verpasst? Das hört sich ja ganz danach an als ob Du aufhören wolltest?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Syntac (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

nö - glaub er will nur schnell besetzen


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Genau so ist es. Muss was den zweiten Teich angeht, einen Kompromiss eingehen. 

Morgen werde ich in den ersten Teich Bachforellen, Saiblinge und RBF nachsetzen, gerade bestelt bei Vork Dambrug bei Kolding. Werde morgen abend mal Fotos reinstellen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Blub (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich in den ersten Teich Bachforellen, Saiblinge und RBF nachsetzen, gerade bestelt bei Vork Dambrug bei Kolding. Werde morgen abend mal Fotos reinstellen.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
Da bin ich wirklich gespannt. Welche Größe und wieviele kommen denn rein?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Fangfähige Saiblinge von 1000g, Bachforellen von 400-600g, RBFs von 200g.
Goldforellen kommen im Laufe der nächsten 3 Wochen nochmal 50 stück.

Zweiter Teich wird dann bald nur mit ca. 500 RBFs besetzt, vielleicht noch ein paar K3 dazu.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin Heiko
Gibt es einen Grund, warum du solche großen Fische besetzt ?

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Weil ich in Teich 1 nur Forellen in "Graved" Größe erzeugen möchte, also 2-6kg. Vielleicht lässt sich auch ein Laichfischstamm erzeugen, dann aber nur aus Fischen die ich von klein auf gehabt habe.

Teich 2 wird wie gewohnt mit Setzlingen besetzt. Denke mal 15-18cm, darunter auch Goldforellensetzlinge. 
Im übrigen ist der eizige Grund Goldforellen zu besetzen das "schicke" Aussehen, denn geschmacklich sind sie identisch mit anderen Forellen. Bis sie jedoch den Geschmack und die Kondition meiner anderen Fische erreicht haben, wird ein Jahr vergehen. 

Momentan macht das Füttern auch einen Heidenspaß. Wenn man sieht wie sich die RBFs, Saiblinge und Bachforellen da tummeln. Einfach zu herrlich. Wenn man dann am Wasse sitzt und den Fischen beim Fressen zugucken kann, vergisst man jede Stunde schwerster Arbeit.

Hoffe die Belüftungsanlage reicht aus im Auto morgen. Klimaanlage schön runter drehen auf 18 grad und dann wird das hoffentlich gehen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also sollen das richtige Monsterforellen werden...
Na zum kalt räuchern genau das richtige#6

Viel Glück morgen mit deinen Schwimmtieren, hoffentlich halten sie durch...
Ruhig die Tiere etwas abdunkeln, der Stress ist meist der gefährlichste Faktor, weil dadurch ein extremer Sauerstoffbedarf entsteht - aber du wirst sie schon gesund Heim bringen, hast ja nun ein großes und schnelles Auto:m

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja genau, so richtige Monsterforellen. Dann wird der Reiher von denen gejagt, wenn der sich dem Teich nähert ...hehe

In dem Behälter ist es ja eh dunkel. Wäre wohl mehr Stress so große Fische in Plastiktüten zu holen. Hoffe die Belüftung mit 70 liter/Minute reicht aus. Die Fahrzeit wird wohl etwas 1,5 Stunden dauern. Kann ja leider nicht bis an meinen Teich mit Auto, die letzten 500 Meter muss ich den Behälter irgendwie schleppen. Der wiegt ja dann auch nicht wenig 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Syntac (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Wie groß ist Dein Transportbehälter und wie belüftest Du?
Standardpumpe mit Luftsprudler für Ziggarettenanzünder?


----------



## bmt_hethske (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Behälter ist von AGK und ca. 80cm x 60cm x 30cm. Belüftung mit Membrankompressor (70Liter/Minute) und nem feinperligen Ausströmer...


So muss los zur Uni 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## sven_p (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo!
Ich hab den Thread mit Interesse gelesen und wollte mal meinen Respekt da lassen!
Das ist wirklich klasse was du da in der kurzen Zeit auf die Beine gestellt hast!


----------



## bmt_hethske (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute
Wie geplant hab ich heute einige Besatzfische aus Egtved bei Kolding geholt. Leider ist der Besatz nicht allzu gut verlaufen, daher sind die Verluste viel zu hoch.

Ich habe ca. 10 kg Bachforellen (100-300g/stck), 10 kg Saiblinge (8 stck) und ca. 60 RBFs (20cm) gekauft, dazu 50 kg Biomar Start 20mm.
Der Fischzüchter war echt sehr nett und hatte auch keine Probleme solche Kleinstmengen zu verkaufen. Die Fische wurden frisch aus den Teichen entnommen und die Unterhaltung mit dem Züchter war wirklich sehr interessant. Seine Bachforellen sind Nachkommen des Stammes der Vejle Aa, woher er jedes Jahr nach der E-Fischung die Eier bezieht und für mehrere Angelvereine Fische erbrütet. Der Transport verlief soweit auch ohne Probleme, nur scheinbar ist die Belüftung nicht ausreichend für 20kg Salmoniden. Angekommen am Teich und nach erfolgtem Besatz, war es für 10 Bachforellen und 20 RBF zu spät. Auch ein Saibling hat es nicht geschafft. Ich hoffe die anderen haben es geschafft, aber da hab ich erst morgen Gewissheit. Die Transportdauer war 90 Minuten und der Belüfter funktionierte einwandfrei. Ich geh trotzdem davon aus, dass es Sauerstoffmangel war, woran die Fische gestorben sind. Der Stress kommt natürlich als Faktor dazu. Ich denke nächstes Mal werde ich die Fische (setzlinge) doch lieber in Tüten und reinem Sauerstoff transportieren. Im übrigen rechnet der Züchter Setzlinge auch in kg ab, was ja ein vielfaches günstiger sein dürfte als der Stückpreis bei den deutschen Züchtern. Zahle dort pro kg RBF 4,50 Euro und Bachforellen/Saiblinge 5,00 Euro.

Anbei wenn es klappt ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Tage.
Morgen gehts mit der Arbeit an Teich 2 weiter. Werde berichten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ups, so viele Kg hast du geholt|bigeyes, na da hast du aber relativ geringe Verluste gehabt, bei dem Behälter....
Auch ist es besser die Forellen nicht mit Luft, sondern mit Sauerstoff zu fahren, die starke Wasserbewegung mögen die garnicht beim Transport. Ideal wäre für dein Auto eine Sauerstoffflasche aus dem Krankenhaus, die haben dort u.a. sehr handliche (ca. 1m x 20cm), dazu einen Druckminderer und das funzt besser. Auch ist es nicht unbedingt das günstigste solche empfindlichen Fische in verschiedenen Größenklassen zusammen zu transportieren - das hätte ich wohl schon mal eher schreiben sollen|kopfkrat

Ja, die Preise sind für Satzfische in der geringen Menge durchaus gut #6

Na dann hoffe ich mal, das deine Neulinge alle durchhalten...

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Wo gibt es die von dir angesprochenen Sauerstoffflaschen mit Druckminderer? Ich finde die nirgends. Ja nächstes Mal werde ich nur eine Größe transportieren und max 15 kg.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die von dir angesprochenen Sauerstoffflaschen mit Druckminderer? Ich finde die nirgends.



Na ich habe meine durch Vitamin B aus einem Krankenhaus bekommen, da könntest du aber mal bei Air Liquide http://www.airliquide.de/ueberuns/wo-sie-uns-finden/ksc/index.html
nachfragen. 
Die Druckminderer bekommt man in jedem guten Baumarkt, das sind die Dinger mit den beiden Manometern dran, wie sie auch beim autogenen schweißen auf den Flaschen sind (die werden drauf geschraubt).
Für die Benutzung und den Umgang mit Sauerstoff gibt es aber einiges zu beachten, also unbedingt nochmal vorher melden, das kann u.U. lebensgefährlich sein !!!

#h


----------



## Syntac (30. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin!
Schade um die Verluste. 

Wg. Sauerstoffflasche - Du wirst auch eine entsprechende Halterung im Auto brauchen, vor allem, wenn Du während der Fahrt die Manometer drauf hast. 
Wurde mal angehalten mit ner 5kg Gasflasche, an der Manometer und Brenner noch montiert war - das war richtig teuer... 
o.k., war Gas, aber bei Sauerstoff wird auch gut Druck drauf sein denke ich...

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Morgen gehts an Teich 2 weiter.
Hab Boardie mitglied homer78 mal angehauen wegen seiner dieselbetriebenen Rotek Pumpe (Förderleistung 1,6 m³/Minute) und hab mir die heute geholt. Was ja klar war, aber woran ich nicht gedacht hatte, etliche Meter Schlauch und die Pumpe passen natürlich nicht in meinen S80, also erstmal bei der Firma nen Wagen mit Anhängerkuppung geholt und dann mitsamt Pumpe und Schlauch nach Hause. Bin mal gespannt wieviel die morgen wegsaugt, werde dann mal morgen Abend Bilder reinstellen von der Aktion. Wird sicher eine Drecksarbeit vor dem Herrren...aber muss nun echt mal fertig werden. Morgen gegen Abend kommt mein Vater noch eben mit der Motorsäge vorbei und sägt die letzten Äste, sodass sie auch aus dem Weg geräumt werden. 

Im übrigen, hab ich noch drei, allerdings kleine, Forellen aufgefunden (Neubesatz). Denke also dass der Rest überlebt hat. Hab nun leider zu kleine Pellets gekauft, muss also bald nochmal hin. Aber 26 Euro für 25 kg Biomar ist auch ein Spitzenpreis. hab sonst knapp 40 bezahlt 

Gruß Heiko
* 
*


----------



## Blub (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Heiko!

Ich hab noch mal ne Frage:

Wie machst Du das beim Besatz mit der Temperaturangleichung?
Beutel in den Teich legen und warten bis das Beutelwasser die Temperatur des Teiches hat? 


Vielen Dank und viele Gruesse
Ralf


----------



## bmt_hethske (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Also nach einer langen Fahrt ist es relativ wichtig, dass die Fische schnell in den Teich kommen, bzw. dass sie schnell in sauerstoffreiches Wasser gelangen. Ich kippe langsam Teichwasser in den Beutel hinzu und lasse die Fische dann nach kurzer Angleichzeit in den Teich. Geht eigentlich immer gut - hatte jedenfalls bisher keine Probleme. Hängt natürlich vom Temperaturunterschied ab, aber der ist bei mir meist sehr gering. Die Beutel in den Teich legen -  dazu bleibt oft keine Zeit, denn der Sauerstoff im Beutel ist gerade bei Salmoniden sehr knapp. Bei Weisfischen mag das gehen.

Hab übrigens heute nen ganzen Teil Schlamm raus gesaugt und gespült. Auch viele Äste sind raus. Noch einen Arbeitstag und der Teich ist soweit klar. Etwas Schlamm muss drinn bleiben, mir läuft sonst die Zeit davon. Hab ja nen starken Zulauf, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So bin gestern sozusagen fertig geworden an meinem zweiten Teich. Etwas Schlamm ist noch drin und einige Äste sind auch noch drin, aber die wachsen schon wieder los, sodass der Teich bald herrlich grün ist rundherum. Will bald noch mal ein paar Äpfelbäume pflanzen in der Nähe, muss die wohl aber gut einzäunen wegen dem Wild. 
Anbei ein paar Bilder, hier schon fast voll bespannt. Werde den Anfang nächster Woche noch mal ablassen und dann die Bretter am Mönch erneuern, da waren 1-2 „morsche“ Bretter dabei. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Besatz findet erst statt, wenn die Temperaturen mind. 10 grad sinken (jetzt gerade 27 grad hier, also Luft). Da ist mir das Risiko zu groß. Werde wohl nächste Woche mal Stichlinge und kleine Karauschen als Futterfische besetzen, aber die Salmoniden müssen noch warten. Der Teich ist nun zwischen 1,30 und 2 Meter tief und bietet aufgrund der vielen Äste und unterschiedlichen Ufer auch ne Menge Standplätze für verschiedene Fische. 


Bild 1: Die Pumpaktion von letztens...
Bild 2: Teich 2
Bild 3: -II-


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Nochmal 2 stck


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Werde den Anfang nächster Woche noch mal ablassen und dann die Bretter am Mönch erneuern, da waren 1-2 „morsche“ Bretter dabei.


 
Muß es immer ein Mönch sein??? Meinem Vater ist der vor ca. 35 Jahren im Winter kaputtgefroren, da hat er als "Übergangslösung" einfach kleine Rohrabschnitte ineinander gesteckt und von oben mit einem Gewicht fixiert! Diese "Übergangslösung" klappt seitdem problemlos und morsch wird da auch nichts... Durch die Gewichtsfixierung ist es auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich, mal auf die schnelle als Fischdieb den Teich abzulassen - das braucht mehr Aufwand als die Bretter beim Mönch herauszuziehen#h Wer das trotzdem unbedingt will schafft das auch, klar - toi toi toi...

Stefan


----------



## Syntac (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hm...
Wäre bestimmt auch ne Möglichkeit, aber wenn du beim ziehen der einzelnen Rohrstück Pech hast, rutscht Dir am Ende eine der unteren Muffen auseinander und der Teich läuft komplett leer...?
Kenns noch aus meinen Installateurzeiten - die Muffen werden nach einiger Zeit schon ganz schön fest.


----------



## bmt_hethske (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja mein Mönch ist an sich noch in Ordnung, also bleibt das erstmal so jetzt.
Ich hab seit heute einen Mitpächter was den zweiten Teich angeht, der sich sowohl was das finanzielle und die Arbeit und Wartungsarbeiten angeht, am Geschehen beteiligt.
Bin momentan auch dabei, die Struktur des Baches neben meinen Teichen zu verbessern, indem ich dort allerhand Äste entferne und Steine einbringe. 

Der Teich ist nun fast fertig, hatte ja auch schon mal Wasser drin, jetzt noch etwas mehr Schlamm raus und fertig. Neue Mönchbretter sind gesägt, so gesehen ist also alles fertig. 

Wie lange bekommt man noch Besatzfische?
Also Forellen ja auf Bestellung immer, aber K2 und K3? und S2/s3?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Die Frage hab ich mir gerade selbst beantwortet. Meine Fischzuchten haben keine Besatzfische mehr. Naja Forellen kann ich mir immer holen, aber keine Karpfen... 
Ich telefonier noch mal etwas rum, vielleichts klappts ja noch....

Nachtrag: Naja an 100 größere K1er komm ich noch ran. Das muss dann reichen.


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Meine Fischzuchten haben keine Besatzfische mehr. Naja Forellen kann ich mir immer holen, aber keine Karpfen...
> Ich telefonier noch mal etwas rum, vielleichts klappts ja noch....
> 
> Nachtrag: Naja an 100 größere K1er komm ich noch ran. Das muss dann reichen.



Also an Karpfen kommen die Züchter eigentlich immer ran, die kann man relativ einfach auch aus einem vollen Teich fangen, bei schleien sieht das schon etwas schwieriger aus...
Such dir nen Züchter, der größere Teiche hat, für den ist es nicht so das Problem, wenn er von seinem berechneten Eigenbesatz ein paar für dich rausfängt...
Generell sind aber die Besatztermine längst vorbei, die Frühjahrsabfischungen sind schon je nach wetter im März und April

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja generell weiß ich das ja auch, habe in den letzten Jahren immer zwischen Ende März und Mitte April Besatzfische geholt. Da ich aber nur Mindermengen abnehme, wird das wohl nichts mit den Karpfen. Ich hole jetzt Freitag diese 100 stck und dann hole ich in einer Woche die Forellen aus Dänemark. Das muss dann reichen bis zum Herbst. 

Die Fischzucht, wo ich jetzt hinfahren werde, hat auch noch Störe im Sortiment. Aber Stückpreise von 50 Euro bei 30cm Länge ist jawohl ein Witz!!!
Hab da bisher 12,50/Kg bezahlt. Ist das reine Abzocke?


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Da ich aber nur Mindermengen abnehme, wird das wohl nichts mit den Karpfen.
> Vom mir würdest du gerade jetzt auch Mindermengen bekommen, bei größeren wäre das aber wirklich ein Problem, vielleicht braucht der Züchter das Geld nicht #c
> Ich hole jetzt Freitag diese 100 stck und dann hole ich in einer Woche die Forellen aus Dänemark. Das muss dann reichen bis zum Herbst.
> Na das wird doch auch reichen, damit du nicht verhungerst
> ...



Bei Stören mit 1kg+ sind 12,50€/kg ein normaler Preis für Kleinabnehmer, bei Tieren unter 1kg Stückgewicht wird es allerdings schon teurer ( 20€ oder etwas mehr sind da durchaus möglich, je nach Größe) aber 50 Euronen für 30cm-Fische ist eine Frechheit, frag ihn doch mal, ob die Knochenplatten seiner Störe mit Blattgold belegt sind

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Muß es immer ein Mönch sein??? Meinem Vater ist der vor ca. 35 Jahren im Winter kaputtgefroren, da hat er als "Übergangslösung" einfach kleine Rohrabschnitte ineinander gesteckt und von oben mit einem Gewicht fixiert! Diese "Übergangslösung" klappt seitdem problemlos und morsch wird da auch nichts... Durch die Gewichtsfixierung ist es auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich, mal auf die schnelle als Fischdieb den Teich abzulassen - das braucht mehr Aufwand als die Bretter beim Mönch herauszuziehen#h Wer das trotzdem unbedingt will schafft das auch, klar - toi toi toi...
> 
> Stefan



Wie lasst ihr denn den Teich dann ab ? die einzelnen Bretter sind doch schon wichtig, um das Gewässer behutsam abzulassen, sicher bei kleineren Teichen mag das gehen aber bei größeren sammelst du die Fische dann irgendwo ein#c

#h


----------



## Syntac (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hab für meine Bester 12,-- Euro je Stück gelöhnt, Größe ca. 30-40 cm


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

also so ein Preis schwebte mir auch in etwa vor. Nur verkauft die Fischzucht auch viel an Gartenteichbesitzer. Die sind die höheren Preise ja gewöhnt. Wenn ich in nen Zooladen fahre und dort nen 10cm Sterlet für 20 Euro sehe, schüttel ich nur noch mit dem Kopf. Unglaublich wie viel Gewinn die da machen...


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> ... nen 10cm Sterlet für 20 Euro sehe, schüttel ich nur noch mit dem Kopf. Unglaublich wie viel Gewinn die da machen...



Ich habe in solch einem "Koihandel" kürzlich welche gesehen, so um die 25 cm mit 120€, meine Fragen zu der angepriesenen "besonderen Störart" wollte  der Herr mir keine Auskunft geben, bzw. hat er mich nach der ersten Frage des Geschäftes verwiesen, dabei wollte ich doch nur von ihm wissen, ob der Fisch Dollar oder Euro schei...#c

#h


----------



## Syntac (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja, jeden Tag steht nen Dummer auf... 

@ Heiko: hast mail #h


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja es gibt ja Idioten die darauf hereinfallen. Dass die für nen Goldfisch 2 Euro nehmen, kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, das Teichmuscheln auch mal 5 euro kosten auch, aber solche Preise. Ne Frechheit ist auch der Preis von Moderlieschen, bei uns hier 1,50 im Moment. 

@Syntac: Hab die Mail bekommen, dankeschön!

Ich werd mich nochmal umhören, kenne da sonst noch ne andere Zucht. Störe können sonst auch noch etwas warten. Kenne sonst noch nen Forellenteich der Störe besetzt, da könnte ich auch mal nachfragen, der muss ja laufend welche kriegen.


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Dass die für nen Goldfisch 2 Euro nehmen, kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen...



Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht meh, da ich die Großhandelspreise kenne....



#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

die kenn ich auch. Aber so ein Zooladen nimmt ja auch nicht die Riesenmengen ab und irgendwie müssen die auch Geld verdienen. Gewinnspannen von 150% finde ich da für Okay. Aber dass viele daraus 800% machen ist schon ziemlich übel. Beispiel Moderlieschen. 5 Cent ist der maximale Preis den die dafür geben. Verkaufspreis liegt bei ab 70 Cent bis 1,50.

Genau wie Farbkarpfen (Kois) in 3-5 cm. Die gehen für 5 euro weg, kosten aber auch nur 40 cent im Einkauf.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wie lasst ihr denn den Teich dann ab ? die einzelnen Bretter sind doch schon wichtig, um das Gewässer behutsam abzulassen, sicher bei kleineren Teichen mag das gehen aber bei größeren sammelst du die Fische dann irgendwo ein#c
> 
> #h


 
Das geht schon. Die Rohre sind in ca. 15cm "Stückelungen" gesteckt, die ziehst Du dann Peu a Peu ab - ist nicht viel anders als beim Mönch...
Wie Syntac weiter oben schrieb, hatt er Bedenken das man durchaus auch mal beim ziehen weiter unten einen Rohrabschnitt lösen könnte - nicht ganz unberechtigt. Man muß schon ein bisschen aufpassen, mit einer Hand gehts nicht. Und zur Vorsicht einen dicken PVC Schlauch bis weit hinter den Krümmer einführen, wenn da mal was passieren sollte, hast Du ne Führung und kriegst das Rohr wieder gesteckt ohne in Panik ins Wasser springen zu müssen#6.

Haben aber wirklich nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, ist nur ganz wichtig das die ganze Konstruktion durch ein schweres und fest fixiertes Gewicht von oben abgesichert ist. Sonst könnte zumindest im Winter bei schweren Eisschollen (vorn paar Jahren hatten wir die hier noch) so ziemlich alles passieren...

Meine Sterlets hab ich auch bestellt und sollen bei ner Größe von 30-40cm 12-15€ kosten... find ich angemessen! Der Fischwirt meinte überigens, das die kleineren Störe zur Zeit teurer wären. Grund sei die Geschlechterkennung, ginge erst ab ner gewissen Größe und die Großhändler würden gern die Weibchen behalten...

Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Oh Oh, das wäre mir aber nix, zumal das bei unseren Mönchen auch nicht funzen würde und das bei den 500mm bis 1200mm Rohren etwas gefährlich werden könnte, wenn man da in den Teich springen würde....:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi,
z.B. größere Störmännchen von sibirischen Stör kosten nicht die Welt, wenn man da eine gewisse Menge einkauft.
Einzelne Exemplare bekommt man meist nicht günstig.
Oft werden pro cm bis 2 € verlangt, das ist meines Erachtens Wucher.
Wer Interesse daran hat, dem kann ich gerne helfen.
Für 50€ hat bei mir ein Stör mindestens einen Meter.
so 10 Stk hab ich jederzeit da, bis 1,40m Länge.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Heute die teuerste Besatzfische ever gekauft!
50 K1, 50 S1, 5 Goldschleien und 10 Graskarpfen (10cm): 80 !!! EURO

Zusammen vielleicht 1,5 kg Fisch, wenn überhaupt. Leider waren nirgendwo anders mehr Karpfen zu bekommen....


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

1,5 kg für alles zusammen ?, dann haben die K1 ja nicht mal 30g gehabt|kopfkrat

schade, das ich so weit weg von dir wohne, die 80€ hätte ich mir auch gern verdient  - nur das du dann einige Fische mehr heim gebracht hättest....

Ich nehme mal an, dass du im nächsten Jahr wohl doch einen März oder Aprilbesatz vornehmen wirst :m 

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja mit Sicherheit. Hätte die Fische dann lieber so lange noch hältern sollen. Die K1 sind wirklich nicht besonders groß, 30g kommt in etwa hin. Die Preise die der Fischzüchter mir da abverlangt hat, waren wie die angesprochenen Preise in der Zoohandlung. 3,50 EURO für ne 15 cm Goldschleie!!! 

Aber ein K1 in der Größe für 50 Cent ist auch schon ne Zumutung. Ich wette der Reiher hat heute schon ein teureres Frühstück an meinem Teich eingenommen als ich gerade 

Naja gleich mal hin und gucken ob es Verluste gab. Soweit sieht der Teich sonst echt super aus und es sind massig Verstecke vorhanden. Nur kann ich jetzt wegen der kleinen K1 eigentlich keine Forellen besetzen oder wenn, dann nur 10-12 cm. Oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Nur kann ich jetzt wegen der kleinen K1 eigentlich keine Forellen besetzen oder wenn, dann nur 10-12 cm. Oder wie seht ihr das?



Na viel größere sind wohl nicht zu empfehlen.....
Oder gleich etwas mehr Karpfen besetzen (was sich ja nun erledigt hat), das Zulaufwasser stark drosseln und ordentlich gefüttert - dann kannst du sie nächstes Jahr als Staubsauger in deine restlichen Teiche zu den Forellen setzen:m

#h


----------



## homer78 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Alter du musst ja Kohle haben ;-) wo hast den Besatz denn gekauft ?

Beste Grüße aus Handewitt


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Der Besatz war von Fischzucht Kemnitz in Aukrug. 

Jetzt am Freitag steht der Forellenbesatz an. Dazu folgende Frage:
Ich habe ja einen Transportbehälter von AGK mit folgenden Maßen:  600 x 800 x 350 (LxBxH)
Fischmenge: ca. 19 kg, Inhalt: 165 Liter.

Dazu eine Membranpumpe (12V) 12V
100 W
105 Liter/Min.
1,2 bar

Letztes Mal hatte ich ja einige Probleme beim Besatz, bzw. die Verluste waren unnormal hoch, sowohl bei Bachforellen und RBFs. 

Diesmal wollte ich nur 200 RBF 15-18 cm und keine andere Größe holen. Die müssten ja "nur" an die 5kg wiegen. Da dürfte der Transport (bis zu 2 std) doch kein Problem sein?
Wollte schon am Morgen bei der Fischzucht in Kolding erscheinen, damit ich noch vor der Mittagshitze besetzen kann. Wetterbericht sagt nämlich ein Hoch fürs Wochenende vorraus.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin
Es gibt sogar richtige Tabellen dafür, nur bin ich gerade im Büro und hab die Dinger daheim, wann wirst du denn losfahren?,ich könnte dir die Tabelle heut Nacht noch einscannen und schicken, habe vielleicht noch gute zwei Stunden hier zu tun und fahre dann heim.

|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich fahre ja erst Freitag los. In welchem Buch hast du die Tabellen?
Igler: Forellenzucht, Schäperclaus: Lehrbuch der Teichwirtschaft, Der Teichwirt und Bohl: Zucht u. Produktion von Süßwasserfischen hab ich selbst zu Hand, wenn du eines von den Büchern meinst, dann gib mir nur die Seitenzahl.
Sonst wäre es sehr nett, wenn du mir die Seite einscannen könntest.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das wäre echt ein Ding wenn du das Buch hättest, "Betriebswirtschaft in der Binnenfischerei" oder so, ich glaube nicht, das man da nochmal irgendwo in einem Antiquariat bekommt...
Na dann schicke ich es dir.

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ne, das hab ich wirklich nicht...hehe

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@Heiko
 PN - Box leeren, sonst kann ich nix schicken

|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja sorry.... jetzt hab ich etwas aufgeräumt in meiner Postbox...


----------



## bmt_hethske (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

So der Besatz am Freitag hat super geklappt. Habe ca. 12,5 kg, also 175 Stück eingesetzt. Gut genährte 18 cm RBFs waren das. 

Bin mit dem Züchter echt zufrieden. Der fischt die immer frisch aus seinem Teich und das Futter bekomme ich da auch günstiger als wenn ich das direkt von BIOMAR in Brande hole.

Habe diesmal keine Verlust zu beklagen, die Forellen waren trotz des warmen Wetter springlebendig bei der Ankunft am Teich. 
Habe diesen Teich bisher noch nicht mit Schnüren versehen, nur einen Maschenzaun mit 60 cm Höhe rundherum aufgestellt. Aber bisher hab ich den Reiher dort auch noch nicht gesehen.

Am anderen Teich siehts echt super aus. Die Regenbogner dort haben im Durchschnitt über 50 cm und auch die Bachforellen haben an die 35cm und sind super farbenprächtig.
Die K3 sieht man da jetzt auch öfters mal in der Sonne stehen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Shamanic (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

keine Schnüre? ....

habe bei mri das Problem das anscheinden in der Vergangenheit nur ein teich besucht worden ist. der daneben wurde wie der Bestand zeigt eher unbehellig gelassen .....

aber mir wurde gesagt ... ein wildschutzzaun unter Wasser soll auch wunder wirken ......

Ich habe zumindest nach dem ersten Besuch der Kormorane beide großen Teiche überspannt. - Habe das Pressengarn genommen, aus Kunststoff. und bisher .... toi toi toi ....


----------



## Fischpaule (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@Heiko
Super das alles so gut geklappt hat, na dann wünsche ich dir recht schnell wachsende und gesunde Fische :m

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Leute,

Wie siehts eigentlich an euren Teichen aus, angesichts der Wasserknappheit im Moment?

Will mal kurz von meinem neuesten Projekt berichten:

Ein Stück abseit meiner beiden anderen Teichen wurde vor vielen Jahren mal ein sehr viel kleinerer Teich betrieben, schätzungsweise als Streckteich für Forellenbrut. Die Maße des Teiches sind etwa 10 Meter x 4 Meter, jedoch wird der Teich nach hinten hin immer schmaler, am Ende ca. 2 Meter.
Da das ganze aber Ewigkeiten her ist, sieht das ganze auch sehr "vergammelt" aus. Der Mönch ist total kaputt (siehe Bild) und die Spundwänder sind auch nicht mehr die besten.
Der Teich wird von einer kleinen Quelle bespeist, die ein ganzes Stück entfernt liegt. Sauerstoffwerte super, im Moment schwimmen dort auch ein paar Bachforellenbrütlinge herum. Wassermenge im Moment (hier derbste Trockenheit) nur 1 liter/sekunde, sonst ca. das 3 Fache bei normaler Trockenheit und ca 10-20 l. /sekunde im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr.

Ich möchte diesen Teich nutzen um im Winter Forellen zu mästen: im Herbst besetzen und bis März groß ziehen und dann im März Brut besetzen und bis Herbst zu Setzlingen ziehen.

Anbei ein paar Bilder von dem Teich.

Irgendwelche Ratschläge?

Wofür wurde dieses Gitter auf dem einen Bild früher benutzt?

Als Rechen ist es ja etwas groß,oder?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich an euren Teichen aus, angesichts der Wasserknappheit im Moment?
> 
> ...


 
Denke mit dem Wasser gibt sich bald wieder, es soll sich deutlich abkühlen - nichts dagegen!

Stefan


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Bin den ganzen Nachmittag an besagtem Teich gewesen und hab den Mönch mit nem Vorschlaghammer zertrümmert und etwas Schlamm geschaufelt. Auf der gesamten Fläche sind ca. 30 cm Schlamm bzw. mittlerweile feste Erde, worunter Gehwegplatten verlegt worden sind. 

Durch die Arbeiten heute, lag das Rinnsal kurze Zeit trocken und siehe da, überall "spaddelt" was im seichten Wasser. Bei genauerem Hinsehen überall kleine Bachforellen.
War dann erstmal damit beschäftigt die Kollegen in den Bach nebenan umzusiedeln, wäre ja schade drum.

Ich weiß nur nicht so recht, wie ich das Loch dicht kriege,wo normalerweile der Mönch steht.... 

Was meine anderen Teiche angeht, so brauche ich dringend mehr Wasser. In dem dicht besetzten Forellenteich ganz besonders dringend. Zwar besteht kein akuter Sauerstoffmangel, aber wenn das 3 Wochen so weiter gehen würde,hätte ich ein Problem. 
Leider wachsen die Pflanzen auch viel zu stark, muss bald mal wieder Hornkraut un Co entfernen.

Habe heute 2 Forellen mit Fischegelbefall beobachten können. Verkraften die Forellen sowas? 
Ich denke auch mal, dass gerade große Forellen wie in meinem Teich (50-65cm) einen höheren Sauerstoffbedarf haben, als kleine. Werde daher morgen mal sehen, ob ich den Zulauf noch etwas erhöhen kann, damit mehr Wasser einfließt.

Wegen dem Gitter: Hmmm...eigentlich liegt das Bächlein da ja komplett frei. Ein stück weiter ist es verrohrt...aber kann gut sein

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo allerseits,
Da ich im Moment an meinem neuen Teich ein massives Auftreten der Wasserlinse habe, wollte ich mal fragen,ob jemand etwas dagegen weiß? Ich habe durch mehrstuendigen Arbeitseinsatz einen Großteil mechanisch entfernt, aber in ein paar Tagen haben sich die ja wieder vermehrt....

Wie wirksam sind in dem Fall Graskarpfen (Wassertemperatur ca. 18 grad)?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fischpaule (4. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin
Ich habe auch in einem kleineren Teich massiv das Problem gehabt und wenn man nicht drauf geachtet ha, das Zeug gleich bei der Entstehung durchzuschleusen dann war der Mist perfekt - alles komplett dicht - und man bekommt das nur in den Griff, wenn man die Sache gleich im zeitigen Frühjahr unterdrückt - das einzige was wirklich hilft sind Graser - allerdings musst du da schon ein paar reinsetzen, damit die das schaffen - kannst du den Zulauf nicht etwas drosseln, damit die Temperatur steigt oder hast du da auch Forellen drin?

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Aber wo krieg ich jetzt noch Graser her???

Sind auch Forellen drin, geht also nicht.
Werde mir erst im Herbst ein paar Graser besorgen können.
Muss ich wohl regelmäßig abkeschern ....

Problem ist auch, dass meine Teiche hintereinander geschaltet sind...., das heisst: doppelte Arbeit


----------



## Fischpaule (4. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie sich die Graser auf Dauer bei solch niedrigen Temperaturen halten #c aber ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erst welche im nächsten Frühjahr besetzen - jetzt macht das keinen Sinn mehr - und bis dahin hast du ja noch Zeit zu schauen, wo du welche herbekommst.
Das ist natürlich blöd, das es gerade einen oberen Teich betrifft - mit dem Zeug könnte man verrückt werden - es gibt zwar noch die ein oder andere chemische Variante aber das auch irgendwie nix...

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Nun hab ich im Laufe der letzten Tage einen Großteil der Wasserlinsen entfernt. Mir kommt es jedoch so vor, als ob das Zeug so schnell nachwachsen/sich ausbreiten würde, dass man da gar keine Chance hat.

Welchen Einfluss hat das starke, flächendeckende Auftreten auf den Forellen und Karpfen/Schleienbestand?

Zum Teil war die komplette Oberfläche (50 mal 10 Meter) dicht mit Ausnahme von vielleicht insgesamt 20m².
Im ersten Teich sammelt sich die "Entengrütze" vorm Mönch, da in diesem Teich die längliche Form für eine ausreichende Strömung sorgt. Im bettroffenen Teich ist aber kaum Oberflächenströmung vorhanden, da das Wasser am Grund in den Teich eingeleitet wird. 

Ich weiß nicht so recht weiter. Ich bin ab Montag im Urlaub und weiss genau, dass mir der ganze Teich wieder zuwächst, wenn ich mich nicht darum kümmere und mindestens 2 mal/Woche mit der Wathose reingehen und das Zeig rauskeschere.


----------



## Fischpaule (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin
Deine Forellen wird es nicht weiter stören, so lange genug Sauerstoff mit dem Zulauf kommt - für deine Schleien und Karpfen stellt sich allerdings eine sehr viel schlechtere Nahrungssituation ein..
D.h., das dein Futterverbrauch von Vollwertfutter (ich nehme doch mal an, dass du deine Forellen fütterst) steigen wird, da die Fische außer Grünfutter nicht mehr viel finden werden...

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja klar fütter ich die Forellen. Die Besatzdichte in dem betroffenen Teich ist nun auch nicht wahnsinnig hoch: 170 RBF bis 20cm und 120 K1/S1. 

Aber finden die Fische sich denn bei der Dunkelheit noch zurecht? Wenn das ganze Wasser bedeckt ist mit der "Grütze"?
Die Sauerstoffwerte und die Reinheit des Wasser ist nach wie vor noch gegeben, denn im Moment fließen etwa 15 liter/sekunde Frischwasser durch beide Teiche. 

Wie kommen denn die Karpfen und Schleien damit zurecht? Noch gibt es ja einigermaßen Wasserlinsenfreie Areale. Suchen die denn diese auch auf?


----------



## Fischpaule (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Ja klar fütter ich die Forellen. Die Besatzdichte in dem betroffenen Teich ist nun auch nicht wahnsinnig hoch: 170 RBF bis 20cm und 120 K1/S1.
> 
> Aber finden die Fische sich denn bei der Dunkelheit noch zurecht? Wenn das ganze Wasser bedeckt ist mit der "Grütze"?
> Die Sauerstoffwerte und die Reinheit des Wasser ist nach wie vor noch gegeben, denn im Moment fließen etwa 15 liter/sekunde Frischwasser durch beide Teiche.
> ...




Also Heiko, nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, K1 und S1 sind vorwiegend Planktonfressern denen es sehr schwer fällt sich ihre Nahrung im Boden freizuwühlen - zudem wandern gerade die Bodentiere bei starker Störungsfrequenz in noch tiefere Schichten. Nun schreibst du, das du 15l/s Durchlauf hast - dies bedeutet für mich, dass der Zooplanktonanteil gegen Null geht - passt also irgendwie nicht zusammen...|kopfkrat - hast du denn in einem anderen Jahr schon mal S1 und Forellen zusammen gehalten?, denn ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die auch schnell gefressen werden könnten...
Was die Dunkelheit angeht, so ist das den Fischen relativ egal, Hauptsache Nahrung und entsprechende Wasserparameter stimmen..

|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

K1 und S1 stimmt schon, sind aber auch relativ große K1 und S1, also über 10 cm. Die Rbfs hatten als ich sie gekauft habe 15-20cm (Mitte Mai). 
Klar klingt 15 liter/sekunde erstmal nach viel, aber im der Teich hat viele Zonen, in denen keine Strömung herrscht. Außerdem sind sehr viele Pflanzen vorhanden, es liegt im Teich noch ein alter Baum mitsamt den Ästen usw. 
Die Strömung geht, so schätze ich, einmal quer durch den Teich. Rechts und links davon steht das Wasser fast. Im Moment ist die Wassertemperatur in diesem "stehenden" Wasser auch einige Grad wärmer als im Rest.
Klingt vielleicht alles etwas seltsam, ich werde mal ein Bild reinstellen die nächsten Tage.
Aber Zooplankton ist vorhanden, könnte zwar mehr sein, ist jedoch vorhanden.

Also wenn die Forellen 30cm wären, okay. Aber bei 20er Forellen...ich weiß nicht. Kannst aber Recht haben, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass die Forellen alle K1 und S1 wegputzen. 

In meinem anderen Teich hab ich k3/k4 und RBF von 50cm zusammen, das geht immerhin gut, da frisst keiner den anderen


----------



## Fischpaule (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Also wenn die Forellen 30cm wären, okay. Aber bei 20er Forellen...ich weiß nicht. Kannst aber Recht haben, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass die Forellen alle K1 und S1 wegputzen.



Na an den K1 werden sie sich wohl nicht vergreifen, aber die S1#c 
S1 mit 10cm?das wären ja regelrechte Monster, normalerweise haben die nach dem ersten Sommer so um die 5cm.... |kopfkrat

Was die Naturnahrung angeht, so nehme doch mal ein Rohr (Durchmesser 3-4cm) und steche an mehreren Stellen im Teich Wassersäulen aus - das ganze dann immer in einen 10l Eimer, bis der voll ist - dann gut umrühren und mit einem kleinen Gläschen (50ml) mehrere Proben aus dem Eimer nehmen und die Daphnien (aber nur die Daphnien, das sind die, die meist solch einen Dorn (Spina) dran haben, die anderen Arten sind relativ egal) zählen - notfalls must du halt ne Lupe nehmen - wenn von der Gattung Daphnia bei jedem 50mlGlas mehr als einer drin sein sollte,  ist in der Regel noch genug verwertbares Zooplankton vorhanden...

#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (13. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Leider war ich am Wochenende krank und bin daher noch nicht zum Daphnienzählen gekommen.
Im Moment ist die Situation was die Wasserlinsen angeht okay, denn auch wenn sie in Teich 2 überall vorhanden sind, bilden sie noch keinen geschlossenen Teppich. Sobald man die Forellen im Teich füttert, bildet sich eine größere offene Fläche. (Bild3)

In Teich 1 kaum noch problematisch. Hier sammelt sich das Zeug vorm Mönch. Vor die Mönche hab ich Baumstämme gelegt, wo die Wasserlinsen und andere schwimmende Pflanzenteil dran hängen bleiben und sich davor stauen, sodass der Mönch nicht verstopft, bzw. das Abflussgitter.

Bild 2 zeigt den weniger betroffenen Teich.


----------



## Syntac (7. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Moin!

Was gibts neues? 
Wie groß sind Deine Rebos mittlerweile (von denen du graved lachs machen wolltest)?


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das ist eine gute Frage, ich will am Wochenende mal ein paar herausfangen, aber ich denke dass sie bei 1,5 bis 2 kg liegen. Ein paar kleinere sind auch dabei. Die BFs liegen bei so ca. 700g.
Ich hab mir einen Motorsense zugelegt und war das Wochenende über damit beschäftigt, die Brennesseln und Äste rund um die Teiche kurz zu halten.
Alles in Allem bin ich nach wie vor zufrieden mit dem Wachstum. Ich könnte sie ja viel schneller wachsen lassen, wenn ich mehr und öfters füttern würde, aber das geht dann auch ins Geld.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Stell dann a paar pics von den forellen rein!!!


----------



## Syntac (9. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

2kg ist doch o.k., vor allem wenn Du sie nicht mästest.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

und wie siehts aus???Hast dun n paar fotos der fische gemacht???


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hey Leute,
Nachdem ich mich hier eine Weile nicht gemeldet habe, berichte ich nun mal kurz vom Stand der Dinge in meinen Teichen.

Vor ca. 4 Wochen habe ich einen großen Teil der Wasserpflanzen entfernt, schätzungsweise mehrer hundert kg, so dass die Wasserfläche nun wieder größer ist, als vorher bzw. wieder zugänglich für alle Fische. In den letzten 2 Wochen gab es anhaltenen Regen bei uns im Norden, was dazu führte, dass der Bach Hochwasser führte, die ersten Meerforellen aufstiegen und meine Teiche sehr gut mit Wasser versorgt wurden. Sauerstoffwerte sind daher im Moment super und das Wasserlinsen problem wurde "weggespült". Die Forellen werden im Moment nur sehr sparsam von ir gefüttert, ich plane in den nächsten Wochen Futterfische zu besetzen, hab nur leider viel zu wenig Zeit für die ganze Arbeit, denn nebenbei muss ich mich auch noch um mein Studium kümmern. 

Nächsten Herbst möchte ich Teich Eins (Der Teich mit den großen Forellen) ablassen und danach neu besetzen, jedoch dann vorwiegend mit Saiblingen, denn jetzt hab ich einen Züchter gefunden, der die als Setzlinge anbietet. 

Nächste Woche werde ich nochmal ein paar Fotos einstellen, denn letztes Mal hatte ich keine Kamera dabei.

Gruß Heiko

PS: Hat jemand ein Hälternetz günstig abzugeben?


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hi, hab mir gerade mal den ganzen trööööööööööt durchgelesen und muss sagen HAST DU KEINE HOBBYS ???


















...Du steckst ja wirklich jede freie minute in die beiden teiche Respekt vor dir und deiner arbeit, ich hätte glaube ich aufgegeben.
Ich hab auch noch ne frage und zwar, wenn ich mir nen teich pachte ( Ps: Suche noch dringend einen im raum münster, Wolbeck wär perfekt. ) sollte nicht zu teuer sein, soetwas in der größe wie von bmt.... wäre gut, größer is natürlich auch gut. Strom muss nicht umbedingt sein. Würde es reichen, wenn ich regelmäßig futterfische dazubesetze ( bzw. kleinschneide und dann reinschmeiße ), damit die forellen wachsen ( PS: soll nicht so eine mega massen produktion werden, nur um ab und zu mal frische geräucherte forelle zu essen.


----------



## Syntac (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

das IST wohl sein hobby


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Syntac schrieb:


> das IST wohl sein hobby


Jo, da haste recht:q, aber warum auch nicht:g würd auch gerne einen haben|rolleyes


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ob ich keine Hobbies habe?
Klar hab ich welche, interessiere mich für Autos, fahre Rennrad, gehe Fischen, lese viel...
und nebenbei noch meine beiden Teiche. Man muss nicht so viel Zeit reinstecken wie ich es getan habe und momentan ist auch weniger zu tun als sonst, aber einige Dinge müssen nunmal immer gewährt sein und das ist, dass genügend Wasser durch die Teiche fliesst, also nirgends etwas verstopft ist oder so, die Fische müssen genügend Nahrung bekommen, was bei mir nur durch Zugabe von Futter möglich ist und man muss regelmässig nach der Gesundheit der Fische schauen, das heisst, sich die Zeit nehmen und die beobachten, auf eventuelle Unregelmässigkeiten acht geben.

Wenn du einen relativ grossen Teich hast und der Teich ein eingefahrenes Ökosystem darstellt, dann wird auch genügend Naturnahrung für ein paar Forellen vorhanden sein. Bei mir gibt es zum Beispiel unzählige Bachflohkrebse, die wohl für 5-10 Forellen als Nahrung ausreichen würden. Die Grenze ist dann aber relativ schnell erreicht. Futterfische werden auch erst ab einer gewissen Grösse aufgenommen. Am besten du sorgst dafür dass Rotaugen oder andere Weissfische sich selbstständig vermehren, denn Fischbrut wird wegen der optimalen Grösse sehr gut angenommen.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hi, habe hier mal eine frage, für jemanden aus einem anderem forum, der sich auch einen eigenen teich pachten will im sauerland genau in heggen. Leider hat er an seinem stamm forellensee, ein problem mit einigen leuten ( ... ), die ihm immer drohen mit schlägen ( soll kein angriff auf irgendwelche gruppen sein, denke aber dass dies jeder kennt, vorallendingen, wenn man mal in ledde war.... ) und man als 13 jähriges jkind leider nichts gegen diese idiot*n machen kann, möchten er und sein vater nun einen eigenen see pachten bzw. kaufen. Also wer etwas weiß, bitte melden am besten hier oder per pn.
Danke im viorraus 
mfg Jan


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

und auch einen kleinen teich in greven ( nahe münster ), sollte nicht zu teuer sein. Ist auch für jemanden aus nem anderwen angelforum.
mfg jan


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Teich in der nähe von Fritzlar (bei Kassel) vielleicht ist jemanden was bekannt.

danke

schreibt mir bitte eine pn


----------



## bmt_hethske (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Nur zur Info, es gibt nen eigene Thread für Teichgesuche und Angebote!


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Leute, ich hab ein kleines Problem. 

Heute wurden die Teiche folgendermaßen vorgefunden. Jemand hat an beiden Teichen den Wasserstand um 60 cm gesenkt. Die Mönchbretter lagen auf dem Mitteldamm. Etliche Schnüre der Teichüberspannung waren durchgeschnitten. Eine tote Forelle lag am Rand des einen Teiches. Keinerlei Aktivität beim Füttern an Teich 2, wo es vorher "wild" zuging, wenn man fütterte. Sieb vom Mönch herrausgerissen und in den Teich geschmissen und so weiter... 

Was soll ich machen???


----------



## TJ. (4. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Zur Polizei gehn und Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten bringt zwar dir nicht wirklich was aber wenn sowas öfters vorkommt haben die villeicht mal ein auge drauf

Sonnst Leute fragen die irgendwas gesehn haben könnten

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja die werden kaum bei der Streife da vorbeigucken, denn die Teiche liegen weit abseits und ohne Gummistiefel kommt man da eh nicht hin, daher denke ich, dass die Polizei da nicht vorbeischauen würde.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Trotzdem hingehen,zur Not Fotos vorlegen.
Alles andere an was ich in Gedanken machen  würde währe nicht legal in Deutschland (in einigen Amistaaten schon).


----------



## C.K. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Deine Teiche nicht mit einen Netz abgefischt worden sind.


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Ja das hoffe ich auch, dann wären nicht nur die Forellen, sondrn auch die Störe, Karpfen und Schleien in dem einen Teich verschwunden...


----------



## Ossipeter (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Diebstahl, dann muss die Staatsanwaltschaft tätig werden.


----------



## Popeye (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Auf jeden Fall Fotos machen und zur Polizei fahren und 
Anzeige erstatten.

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die Polizei das bei euch handhabt,
aber bei uns würden Sie auch bei abgelegenen Teich mal nachts Rum fahren nach solchen vorkommnissen.

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall für dich das Sie nicht sehr erfolgreich waren!!! 


Gruß Lars


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Problem mit dem Rumfahren ist nur, dass man nicht mit dem PKW an die Teiche kommt, 300 meter muss man immer zu fuß gehen. Naja ich werde erstmal abwarten und schauen ob ich die nicht erwische


----------



## Popeye (5. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Naja ich werde erstmal abwarten und schauen ob ich die nicht erwische


 

Pass auf. Das war bestimmt nicht nur einer.
Ich meine nicht das du eine auf die Mütze bekommst wenn du da alleine wache schiebst.


Gruß Lars


----------



## maredo (6. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Wenn die Teiche leer sind, werden die bestimmt nicht wiederkommen. Wenn wie bei dir die Teiche nur zu Fuß erreichbar sind spricht vieles dafür, dass die Täter sich genau auskannten, also eventuell in der näheren Umgebung wohnen oder leben. In diesem Zusammenhang könnte die Einschaltung der Polizei und eine Befragung der nächsten Anwohner eventuell hilfreich sein.
Ansonsten muß man bei Teichen immer mit Diebstahl oder Vandalismus rechnen, wenn man selbst nicht unmittelbar auf dem Gelände wohnt.
Sebst gute Zaunanlagen sind nur ein bedingter Schutz, eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Wegen der hohen Risiken wirst du leider auch keinen Versicherer finden, welcher zu einer bezahlbaren Prämie einen Versicherungsschutz anbieten wird.
Meine Ausführungen sind zwar für deinen konkreten Fall nicht zielführend, aber ähnliche Fälle haben sicher bereits auch viele andere Teichwirte erleben müssen.
Mehr wie diesen schwachen Trost kann ich dir leider nicht anbieten.

maredo


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Pass auf. Das war bestimmt nicht nur einer.
> Ich meine nicht das du eine auf die Mütze bekommst wenn du da alleine wache schiebst.
> 
> 
> Gruß Lars


 

Da hat Lars Recht, Vorsicht ist da angebracht.



maredo schrieb:


> Wenn die Teiche leer sind, werden die bestimmt nicht wiederkommen.
> 
> 
> Wenn wie bei dir die Teiche nur zu Fuß erreichbar sind spricht vieles dafür, dass die Täter sich genau auskannten, also eventuell in der näheren Umgebung wohnen oder leben. In diesem Zusammenhang könnte die Einschaltung der Polizei und eine Befragung der nächsten Anwohner eventuell hilfreich sein.


 

Man kann schon davon ausgehen das die Täter sich da wieder blicken lassen, da die evtl. davon ausgehen oder sogar hoffen das er seine Teiche neu besetzt...

Aber sollten die Typen wirklich aus der Nähe kommen, dann ist die Befragung anderer Anwohner sicher hilfreich...

So nach dem Motto, "Yeep bei XXXX gibt et seit Wochen nur noch Fisch zum Abendbrot" ... "Ja mir wurde Fisch angeboten" ... Naja Ihr wisst schon was Ich meine...


----------



## Popeye (24. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

@ bmt_hethske, gibt es was neues?



Gruß Lars


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Wir werden die Teiche nächste Woche abfischen, um uns ein Bild vom noch übrigen Fischbestand zu machen und auch um Fische zum Schlachten zu entnehmen. Danach evtl. Besatz mit Setzlingen. Ich werde Bilder davon reinstellen.


----------



## ZombiAngler (5. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Und wie siehts aus was neues? Hoffe für dich das nicht sehr viele verschwunden sind...... wenn ich solche Leute mal erwisch dan......


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Doch leider ist ne Menge Fisch verschwunden.
Einige Verluste sind sicher dem Reiher oder auch üblichen Verlusten zuzuschreiben, aber dass der Forellenbestand in einem Teich von 180 auf 19 Stück sinkt und man beim Abfischen sogar eine Angeln im Teich findet, ist schon verräterisch. Im Anderen Teich fehlen mindestens 150-200 Forellen von jeweil 1-3kg. Noch im Januar konnte ich Saiblinge im Teich beobachten und Bachforellen auch - Nun nur noch Regenbogner.

Neuer Besatz lohnt fast nicht, weil ich mir leider fast sicher bin, dass es wieder passiert. Von daher ist jede Investition mit einem sehr hohen Risiko verbunden. Hatte ja die ersten beiden Jahre keine Verluste bzw. sehr begrenzte -  Aber jetzt innerhalb von 8 Wochen mehr als die Hälfte der Fisch weg -  und wenn ich mir dann ausrechen dass es evtl. über 500 kg Fisch sind.... viel viel Geld und noch mehr Zeit und Mühe.....


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Forellen vom Abfischen


----------



## Haggard (11. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Das ist natürlich super ärgerlich mit den "Fischedieben".Ist Dein Grundstück nicht eingezäunt ?


----------



## bmt_hethske (11. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Der Teich ist nicht eingezäunt. Es sind jedoch gut sichtbar Schilder aufgestellt, die besagen, dass das Fischen und sonstige betreten der Anlage verboten ist.


----------



## Haggard (14. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Naja aber ich glaube , Schilder haben noch niemanden abgehalten  , etwas nicht zu tun


----------



## Gardenfly (14. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*



Haggard schrieb:


> Naja aber ich glaube , Schilder haben noch niemanden abgehalten  , etwas nicht zu tun



Aber behaupten doch die Erwischten immer,nichts illegales getan zu haben,weil keine Schilder da waren.
Traurig aber war.


----------



## Popeye (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo bmt_hethske

Gibt es was neues?


Gruß Lars


----------



## Lachs Paar (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hallo ,,bmt,,

habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und bin dir von Anfang an gefolgt ,( text lesen ) 
Als ich angefangen habe zu lesen ,und dazu die Bilder gesehen habe , muss ich sagen RESPEKT !!! das du dich das hast getraut . Einmal weil es echt ne riesen Aktion ist ,andereseits weil du echt an dich glaubst ,viele schaffen nicht das mal !
Gut finde ich auch das du versucht hast dich wirklich schlau zu machen , thema Futter, Au, Schlamm, etc ,war ja einiges !
GAnz kurz zu mir , bi jetzt 24 , und habe eigentlich schon seidich denken an ,nur Angeln,Fisch,und eiche im Kopf
Ich hae vor etwa 6 Jahren auch den entschluss gefasst ,mir selbs Teiche zuzulegen ,wobei ich damals auch nur ene ,,kleine Vorstellung von dem hatte ,was ich da geträumt habe .
Was bei dir dabei kommt, wei mann in den letzten Beiträgen list,das du ein grundlegendes Umlagen-Problem hast : Thema Bezäunug, Schutz gegen Diebe ob Reiher oder auch schwarz Angler .
Ich habe damals bei meiner Aktion auch so einiges besser überlegen sollen aber von Grund auf habe ich erstmal alles drumherum gemacht .
teiche leer , bagger schaufel( mit hand ) entkalken , PAUSE was das mit besatz o.ä angeht .
Habe dann erstmal die Umlagen geprüft ,und mir gedanken gemacht , was müste hier gemacht werden ,damit ich selbst nur mit Schlüssel ren komme ( ich war ja auch mal jung ,und habe versucht die Zäune zu besteigen 
Wie ich gesehen habe ,hast du anfangs auch echt probleme mit BAum fall gehabt , was ist aus diesem holz geworden ? entsorgt oder zum ausbau verwendet ?
Wir haben damals auch ca 120 Bäume , ob groß und lang oder klein und dick fällen müssen ,um überhaupt mal arbeiten zu können,und auch wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung 
Zugleich haben wir die geschlagenen,gefällten bäume allerdings auch direkt so verwendet ,das sie als Schutz vor räubern ob Mnesch oder Tier funktionierten ,srich um die anlage herum verbaggert und esetzt ( ich merke das jetzt noch in den Knochen )und gekostet hatte es damals GARNICHTS !
und sieht dazu auch noch schön aus Da du ja ,wie es mir scheind sehr ländlich wohnst, denke ich das es nicht all zu schwer bei euch ist, an altes ,und auch meist neues Holz-Baumareal ranzu kommen, Bäume sind dazu besonders gut ,und wenn mann sie selbst fällt meist kostenlos .
Damit kannst du schon sehrviel unheil abwenden ( Schwarz angler , Als ich die ersten Bilder deiner Teiche gesehen habe , habe ich mir ehrlich auch gedacht ,ach du hacke,,,,,hat der was vor ...dennoch würde ich dir Muht zusprechen ,selbst helfen wenn ich aus der nähe kommen würde,weil ich selbst weis wie schön es ist,sich dafür zu begeistern!
Mit deinem Besatz ist wirklich schade,und ärgerlich,und ich gehe schwer davonaus ,das das mit dem Reiher nur ein ganz kleiner Teil war ,der dir da geraubt wurde da deine gesammttiefe,und auch der Teichrand,sehr dum für den reiher ist , kaum halt  und ,aber tief genug .
dein Problem ist mehr der Mensch mit Neid !und dort würde ich dir raten anzupacken Schilder helfen zu wenig ( weis das von unserer anlage )
Vielmehr würde ich dir raten , die Altbäume aufzu bauen ( zumindestens erstemal von einer Seite ( Bezugsseite ) um etwas schutz zu haben, ein alten noch funktionsfähiges Tor ( höhe am besten ab 3 meter ) läst sich mit etwas kraft und geduld in die eingesetzten bäume verschrauben ,und auf Ländlichem gegenden eigentlich leicht und güstig besorgen ) Thema Bauer und co 
Ich weis das sich das leicht anhört ,aber möglich ist es ,und sehr efektiv 



,, Der erste Fisch sollte rein ,wenn du selbst den Schlüssel brauchst um zu sagen , guten Morgen mein Fisch ,,|wavey:

l.g Marcel


----------



## Lachs Paar (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hier mal eine kleine grafische darstellung 

habe leider keine fotos mehr ,da wir das holz nach 3 jahren durch richtigen Zaun ersetzt haben 
Die Baustangen bekommst du im baumarkt hinterhergeworfen 
Bohren must du leider selbst ,ca durchmesser 30 mm stangen durchm. 25-28 mm
Graben sollte 1 m tief und wenigsten 40 cm breit sein ,da schlimme ist du musst dann alles zusammen stecken,baum für Baum,aufeineinander,mit einer Person ,,,allerdings sehr schwer 

l.g


----------



## maredo (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Hallo Lachs Paar,
habe bei meiner Anlage vor 30 Jahren so ähnlich angefangen. Habe danach den später errichteten Zaun von außen mit Brombeeren/Weißdorn/Rotdorn/Feuerdorn bepflanzt.
Das heranwachsen dauert zwar seine Zeit, aber im Endeffkt ergibt diese lebende Hecke gemeinsam mit dem Zaun einen relativ sicheren Schutz.
Schwachstellen bilden natürlich immer die eigenen Zugänge zum Gelände, auch wenn man diese mit einem Tor mit Stacheldrahtkrone sichert.
Wenn jemand mit krimineller Energie sich Zutritt verschaffen will, dann schafft er das auch, egal wie das Objekt absichert  ist. Bei mir ist man mit einem  Fahrzeug an das Tor herangefahren und hat dann das Tor mit einem Abschleppseil aus der  Verankerung gerissen. Die "Handschrift" bei dieser Vorgehensweise war der eingeschalteten Kripo bestens bekannt. Das nur zum Thema absolute Sicherheit.


----------



## Lachs Paar (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

halo maredo,, 

ja da gebe ich dir Recht , wer rein will ,der kommt es auch, hatten wir auch schon ,so in der art aber es schreck auf jedem fall schon mal den nachwuchs ab  
Eine Festung aus der ANlage zu machen ,find ich persöhlich auch immer was blöd ,aber was bleibt manchen übrig ,,,wenn ich das von dem vorgänger so lese ,grinsist schon ne frechheit !
Wir haben damals auc mal 2 zu fassen bekommen , die dann anschliesend,weil wir von Schadensersatz in form von geld abgesehen haben, bei uns Ackern durften ,und die das anschliesend auch verstanden haben .
Nun ja bin mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Anlage gespannt ,und drüce weiter die daumen .

lg Marcel


,,Einen Teich zu haben ist toll, einen Teich zu lieben kann ich verstehen , Refos guten morgen zu sagen gehört für mich dazu,,


----------



## ganjafarmer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

habe eben den thread hier entdeckt und finde deine arbeit echt klasse.
wie sieht es denn jez nach 2 jahren aus??
hoffe hast die lust noch nicht verloren


----------



## Dorsche pilker (8. März 2012)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

Und gibts was neues vom teich?


----------



## nando111 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich pachten*

hat jemand erfahrung in sachen forellenteich pachten   welche vorraussetzungen muss man haben usw


----------

